# IVF Wales Clinic Cyclers part 16



## Shellebell

Happy  and lots of


----------



## jo1985

Just marking Xx


----------



## Kitty71

marking x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Whats marking ladies??!!


----------



## Kitty71

Penelope it means that new messages on the thread will show up when you click on "Show new replies to your posts" next to you avatar.

x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Oh, obviously I am still a complete novice even though Ive been on this site a while!! Can you tell me how I do that please?

xxx


----------



## jk1

marking x


----------



## jo1985

Pp click notify at bottom off page and Wen soneone comments on a page u ve wtiiten on u Kk get notified x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks Jo!


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, sorry I have been flitting in and out again!, I keep an eye on whats  happening though.  Jose hope you ok. Pix hope the sickness isnt too bad. Jo not long now!!! Hello to everyone else, hope everything is ok with everyone. Can anyone give me the best name of someone in ivf wales to speak to, when I was iwth Mr G last month he said hewas going to write to them to say about my lap and hopefully to schedule 2nd cycle after that, I want to check if they had the letter. Hugs to all 
xxx


----------



## kara76

Speak to a lady called stephanie herring, she is head of admin and extremely helpful


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks kara xx


----------



## jo1985

Binky i emailed stephanie bout waiting Times she replies realy quick hope u get somewhere. Well af startin little today si full go Tom actually on time so drugs start dec 5 th . Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

just marking ladies xx


----------



## Kitty71

Not long now Jo, glad af has behaved for you.

Hope your jabs are going ok Mrs. T. 4 days until I crack open the gestone   

xxx


----------



## josiejo

Jo - fantastic that AF is behaving herself, really close now. Isn't it odd that we end up looking forward to jabbing ourself.


Binky - did you contact anyone? I hope you don't have to wait too long.


Kitty, did you manage to get Gestone ok? 


Mrs T, how are the jabs and your extras going? 


Penelope and JK how are you both doing? Penelope, did you book a follow up at IVF Wales?


AFM, got my smear test booked for next week and will be contacting CRGW on day 1 to arrange HSG test, hoping that will work out to be before follow up at IVF Wales.
We have re-joined the gym as the last cycle turned us into proper fatties due to comfort eating and 'treating' ourself to take away's etc I currently have sinusitis so that has added to the 'feeling sorry for myself' mood. 
I was promised a night/weekend at a hotel in Dorset if cycle failed, it is a dog friendly place that I have been wanting to go to for a while, instead DH has arranged a weekend at his younger brothers with a visit to see his 2 grannies. What makes it worse is I don't really get on with his brothers partner, he is hard work, the up side is that they are getting a puppy this weekend so I will just spend the weekend cuddling the pup lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - countdown to gestone, it's almost as if you are looking forward to it!

Jo - glad AF is on track, good to see your ticker coming down

JosieJo - sorry to hear you are still poorly. You go ahead and feel sorry for yourself lovely, you have every right and it's better to go with it. Hope your weekend is not as bad as you expect - cuddling the new puppy sounds lovely if nothing else

Afm jabs and extras going ok, first scan at CRGW tomorrow so hope something's happening in there!


----------



## Kitty71

Hey girls,

Sorry to hear about your sinusitis Josie hope you feel better soon. Enjoy the cuddles with the puppy at the weekend. I'm looking into getting a Lab right now. We already have a cat who's gorgeous but feeling right now that I'm only ever going to have fur babies so can't wait to get one. 

Good luck for today Mrs. T. Hope there's lots going on for you to see.

Josie I haven't got my Gestone yet is there another shortage on? I still have a couple of vials of Prontogest left from last time. There must be an awful lot of us using it if the manufacturers can't keep up with demand.

  to you all,

k xx


----------



## josiejo

Kitty yeah there is still an apparent worldwide shortage of Gestone. We got some left over vials from the clinic but that was only enough for a few days so we were given Prontogest in the end. They did try to give me cyclogest but I refused it as I really didn't get on with it on my first cycle.


I am sure you will be putting off getting that Lab for a few year Kitty, you will be far too busy with a positive outcome of this cycle. 


Mrs T best of luck for your scan today.


----------



## kara76

Kitty fur babies and human baby I say

Josie its horrid being poorly


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - I definately agree with Kara, fur babies and babies. I will definately be getting another fur baby in the future, just time isn't right just yet for us. I'm having prontogest this time due to the gestone shortage.

JosieJo - hope you are feeling a bit better

Afm a bit disappointed, lining is good but 9 follies in total (14 last time) but I'm going for quality not quantity this time, aren't I Kara ;-)


----------



## Kitty71

Mrs. T I definately think quantity is better and 9 is still good anyway. When will your EC be approx? 

I think I want another fur baby so I can mother something. My kitten is 5 next year so I need a little thing to look after again. Still living with the in laws though so it won't be till next year anyhow. 

Is everyone watching "I'm a Celebrity" I've really needed the laughs it's given me tonight.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kitty - think EC will be Tuesday but back for another scan Friday to check. New year new fur baby sounds like a good plan! I'm recording Celebrity for later, looking forward to the trial


----------



## Kitty71

My cat won't be happy to have a bounding puppy around. He weighs 18 pounds and is bigger than all the family dogs who visit but a baby Lab will soon outgrow him   

Good luck for Friday Mrs T. I've got my lining scan on Friday too. Enjoy Celebrity.


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, i havent been on here posting for a few months, but i have been poppin in and out keepin up with everybodies progress. How is everybody? does any body know the approx waiting times for second attempt IVF? x


----------



## jo1985

Hey becci hows u ? I ve waited 26 months for my second go start dr in 18 days whooop x  hopin this speedway up for others waiting Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie. Good luck for lining scan tomorrow Kitty x


----------



## Kitty71

Ditto Mrs T. x

Hope you don't have to wait too long Becci. I'm there in the morning so I'll see if I can get an idea for you. I think age can come into it though as they have to push the older ladies through first - hence Jo's long wait. I'll report back tomorrow.

Hey Jo, the joys of jabbing are getting closer   


Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

Yip jabbing Gettin closer whoop sad how excitd i feel . I agree age plays factor in wauting lists x. Gd luck for svsn kitty x


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck Kitty for your scan.


Jo, it is very exciting when you are about to get going again. 


Becci not sure on the waiting times for 2nd cycle, I waited just over a year for mine which I had earlier this year. There have been lots of changes at the clinic which have added to waiting times. It is worth calling to find out where you are on the list.


Mrs T don't worry about your follicles, on my last cycle at the last scan before collection I was told there were 8 follies but at collection they got 12 eggs, 11 of which were mature. Just unfortunate that we didn't have good sperm to go with them.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi ladies,

Becci I wasn't able to ask for you today. I had a student scan me with Grace supervising so didn't get a chance.

All is looking good. My lining is 9 - 10 mm with a triple stripe and I am definately going to have 3 transfered providing they survive the thaw. Can't believe I've gone from ESET to wanting 3 in the space of a year. Grace said they're all blasts which I know is risky but out of the 5 previously transfered only one implanted and then ended in a blighted ovum. Just got to wait for the call now but hoping for ET on Wednesday.

It was so busy there this morning. Nice to see that people haven't run for the hills after the bad press. Debbie is back too which is a great asset to the clinic.

k xxx


----------



## kara76

Kitty great news on your lining.


----------



## jo1985

Great news kitty x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - so glad scan went went. Good luck for the defrost, keep us posted

Afm scan went ok, lining still good and now looks like 8 follies in total so going back for another scan on Sunday and EC likely to be Tues or Weds


----------



## Flash123

Great news mrs t and kitty. Good luck lovelies xx

Beck I had my planning appt on tues for a fet on my second nhs cycle. I have been waiting since spt and the next space they have is end of march  

It was planned that I do a natural fet. I think after 4 transfers with not a sniff of a BFP nat is the only option they haven't tried! Because I was on day 17 at my planning appt, they said they had a space next week and if I hadn't ovulated I could have my et early next week. I. Was so thrilled because I ave been monitoring my cycle and I knew I hadn't. But I had my scan, I hadnt  ovulated but they had real diff finding my ovaries. It looks like endo is back and that they have gone back to the position they were before my last op, I also have a chocolate cyst approximate 6 cm on my left ovary.  This meant I couldn't have the treatment and it was cancelled. I now  have to wait till thenext space - end of march. 

I was gutted. I had a feeling the endo was back. For the last 6 months, every month I have gradually been getting worse and worse. Also my right ovary and tubes are pretty buggered from the endo, if this cyst is now on my left I don't know what to think. I had sort of given up on a natural BFP but now it looks like there is no chance.

Sorry to have a moan but not know who else to moan to. Dh and my mum  keep on saying it's just another reason to pack in treatment and look into adoption. I had thought I was ready to do that and that we were just going through the motions of this treatment before moving on. Now, and the way I feel, I really don't know.  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - so sorry to hear your news. God this process is so trying. You go ahead and vent as much as you like, we are the only people who truly understand how you feel. As for moving on, only you know how you really feel. No rush to make the decision either, take your time and go with your gut instinct. You can still achieve the dream of a family through adoption, but you need to be sure you are ready to leave the roller coaster behind. Big hugs x


----------



## Kitty71

Oh Liz sending you a big    Mrs. T is right, this process is so trying. 

Mrs T glad scan went well. Not long now till your EC. 

I tell you what ladies we're tough cookies to battle away like we do. Makes me so sad and angry that we have to go through such alot for something that comes so easy to some. 

Look after yourself girls xxx






k xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi everyone...... 

I'm due to start my ICSI 1st cycle at IVF Wales beginning of Jan   and would love to hear from people who are currently having tx there or are about to embark on a wonderful journey. 
So I have met Debs the clinic nurse, had all the tests, paperwork in place and my baseline scan in due on 9/1/12. My ec is scheduled for 23/1/12  
I'd welcome any info, advice or just swapping stories about the clinic, tx and meeting new friends.

much love Ness xxx


----------



## jo1985

Welcome ness ur in the right place girls r Great Xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening all!

How is everyone? Hope everyone had good weekends? 

Liz, sorry to hear that your endo is back and that you have to wait until March for your next cycle.

JosieJo, hubby and I put on a bit of weight during this cycle and so are trying to get back in shape now!!!!

Mrs T, good luck for your EC next week. 

Beck, I have just had my first cycle at IVF Wales and waiting for our 2nd attempt,  was told by one of the nurses that there is currently a 6-9mth waiting list for 2nd cycles but not sure if this will change following the recent reports in the news. 

Kitty, good luck for  the thaw!! 

Does anyone know if something has happened to the counsellor at the clinic. I have had a number of appointments with her and she has been great but the last couple of times she hasnt replied to my messages to arrange an appointment and when she visited me after our failed cycle she was really distracted and it felt as if she'd muddled me up with someone else the things she was saying to me. 

xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks Jo1985, 

It's nice to meet you all, I hope there is some good news coming your way soon!  
I love reading all your progress and how peoples tx is working out. 
I'm counting the weeks down for my tx to start! 
yipeeeee  

ness xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening girls, just a quickie to let you know my EC is Tuesday. 

Nessy - welcome. I'm cycling at CRGW but like to pop in here to keep the ivfwales ladies company


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t we love having u keepin us company . Whoop ec tuesday prayin this is the one n u llove into bfp boads n . Xx 

Pp dont know bouy councellor hope get hold off her swn x


----------



## Kitty71

Morning all,

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs. T. Hope all goes well. What time have you taken off work? I'm going to have Wed-Mon off and plan to do bed rest this time for 3 days. I know there is no scientific eveidence it works but they seem to suggest it alot at other clinics so I'm going to give it a go.

 Nessy - good luck for your TX. 

Have a nice day all.

k x


----------



## josiejo

Penelope, no idea about the counsellor, maybe worth calling the nurses or admin just to see. I have been considering booking an appointment with her depending on what happens in the coming weeks so I do hope everything is ok there. How are you coping? Do you have a plan in place?


Elizabeth, sorry to hear your endo is back and that the wait is so long to start again. No harm in trying for a natural BFP, just make sure you have loads of fun doing so.


Welcome Nessy, you have found the right place to be while cycling. I really don't know what I would do without this lot. I also find all the staff at the clinic lovely, very friendly and professional especially the nursing staff.


Kitty, wishing you all the luck in the world for this week. I was told by a friend who works at a clinic in Manchester that the nursing staff recommend gentle long walks during 2 ww as it helps pump oxygen into your blood system to your embies. It is amazing all the different advise various clinics give. I think next time I will try the proper feet up resting.


Mrs T, your EC seems to have come round really quick though I am sure it doesn't feel like that to you. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow and enjoy that sedation   


Jo, how excited are you now? So close, have you sorted out all the Christmas things so you can relax a little in the run up to EC?


Hi to anyone I have forgotten


AFM, I seem to have turned a corner slightly, 3 full days without tears woooop lol Been very busy, went to Bristol to do Photographs for my college course on Friday and Christmas shopping Saturday. Yesterday we had 2 poorly dogs who were both sick between 4.30 and 5.30am, one of them all over the bed - nice!! Both seem fine today so that saves a trip to the vet thankfully.


I had my smear on Thursday and now just waiting on AF to arrive so I can book HSG.


----------



## jo1985

Hey Josie i pretty much sorted just few things left to buy gt december off work as kids r going to america so chill out really yey x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs T, I have everything crossed for you 

Liz, sending hugs your way

Good luck for FET Kitty, praying this is your time 

Josie, thinking of you and hope you can get your HSG done soon

PP, sorry you have had some trouble with the counsellor, hope you can get to see her or someone else soon, good luck for your next cycle

Nessy welcome and good luck

Jo good luck with your cycle, glad it is finally happening for you after your long wait


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi All,

Josiejo, glad to hear that you are on the mend again. It does help if you are busy doesnt it? I have been great these last 2 weeks but not feeling so good today. I think I have PMT and am extradorinarily broody (way more than normal!!!) and have been surrounded by heavily pregnant colleagues nursing their very obvious bumps today!  The counsellor is normally good so please dont let my moaning put you off its just concerning that she hasnt got back to me. To be honest I dont feel that I need to see her now but I think I will ring the clinic tomorrow to find out if everything is ok.Yes we sort of have a plan in place, hoping to start cycle 2 with CRGW in Jan but need to wait and see whats happening with my cycles after the IVF so have to keep them posted on the arrival of AF in Dec before we set dates. 

Good luck for EC tomorrow Mrs T. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks sarah glad to b getting going agn Been long,wait. How r ur gorg boys keeping u busy i bet . My 3 r in work all go x


----------



## kara76

Hey ladies just want u to know I am following you all. Personals are hard on my phone and laptop bust


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - thanks Hun 

Kitty - I'm only off tomorrow and Friday and working from home in between. I've used up all my leave this year so will be back to work on Monday. I've tried complete rest and got back to normal pretty quick - the most important thing is to do what you feel is right and have no regrets.

JosieJo - nope, it feels like it's been forever, lol. I am looking forward to the sedation though!

Sarah - thanks, I need all the help I can get!

PP - will be good to book your dates in and I'll look forward to following you on the other thread

Kara - don't worry, we know you always have your eye on us all


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck for ec today mrs t . Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies, just a quickie - I got 18 eggs, 16 mature and injected. Much better than showed up on the scans so not sure where I was hiding them all, lol. Had a really good sleep, think i may even have been snoring! Thanks for all the good luck messages and PM's xxx


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas that is fantastic news well done you. rest up now and good luck for the call tomorrow.


----------



## josiejo

Wooooohooooo Mrs T!!!! Such great news. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Kitty71

Mrs  T. that's fabulous. Rest up Hun and good luck for the call xxx


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t wowee well done nice bumper crop rest up x x


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, is transfer tomorrow? Wishing you loads of luck for it.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for transfer tomorrow Kitty, you still going for 3? x


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks girls,

Yes Mrs. T. I'm still going for 3. Got the "will they survive" jitters tonight, so hoping I can get some sleep. 

I can't get over how many eggs you got, where were they hiding?   . I knew you'd done well cause I stalked you all day over on CRGW for news and saw Kara's post. Just goes to show scans don't reveal all.


Night all xx


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck for Tom kitty x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww bless you Kitty, every step is nerve wracking isn't it. What time will you find out - when you get there or will you get a call? I will be eagerly awaiting your news and keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## kara76

Kitty loads of luck with the big defrost. They have a pretty damn good success rate with thawing


----------



## PixTrix

Lots of luck kitty.really rooting for you


----------



## Swans72

All the best for tomorrow Kitty x


----------



## jk1

Kitty, good luck huni x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - hope you've had good news and are on your way to being pupo

Afm 10 embryos, we are thrilled. Will get another update tomorrow.


----------



## Kitty71

That's a great number Mrs. T. well done.

Well I have 3 embies on board and transfer went very smoothly. Got a gorgeous 5AB hatching blast and 2 blasts which lost some cells but should pick up again. Had a lovely chat with Debbie and Arianna did the transfer this time. She said my lining was lovely and thick and everyone seemed optimistic, although they always are bless em   

Just chilling now with a very attentive DP and an unusually affectionate pussy cat.

k xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t so happy for u

Kitty woo hoo go girl. Hatching blast is brill and means implantation around now lol. Good luck with your triplet embryos, never had triplets on the board so maybe this will be the first lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - excellent news, sounds like it couldn't have gone better. I'm glad you are being well looked after - enjoy before the madness sets in x


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, that is fantastic news, fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow.


Kitty, fab news for you too. You going to be the 1st triplet mum on the IVF Wales boards? You enjoy your bed rest and stay sane!


----------



## Kitty71

OMG girls, enough already with the triplet talk


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t that is fantastic news well done.  good luck for tomorrow's call

kitty well done on et. glad dh is looking after you. triplets would be fab !

josie how are you any news on your hsg


----------



## PixTrix

Yay Mrs T. fantastic news. How are you feeling after producing your bumper crop!

Woohoo Kitty, that is fantastic. 3 cheers for triplets lol Did you get photo's? I love the pic of my hatching blast, so amazing.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - it's a bit late to be worrying about triplets Hun, lol. 

Pix & Queenie - my lovely pregnant friends, it's great knowing you are there supporting me on the way. 

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages. I'm still sore but it's worth it to have my 10 embies. Was planning on taking it easy today but ended up having quite a lot to do working from home, at least it makes time pass more quickly. Will keep you posted x


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, you should be spoiling yourself not doing work but if it makes the time tick quicker I suppose it is better.


Queenie, how are you and your bumps? I have decided to have the hsg at CRMW so I have to call up on day 1 of AF to set the date. Not sure what day of the cycle it is done but it will be in next 2-3 weeks.


Pix, how are you and that naughty bump, are you getting some peace at the moment? Loved the 4D pics, amazing!


Kitty, triple trouble coming your way    Did you see the story of the women who was told at 7week scan she was having twins but at 12 week scan she was told that there was another hiding?


----------



## Swans72

Huge congrats Kitty here's to the 2ww madness, and triplets   x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Kitty - hope you are enjoying being pupo

Only just had my call, it's been a very long morning! All 10 still doing fine so going for a split day 3 & day 5 transfer to cover all bases. Although I've got to blast before we were thinking day 3 would be better so this way we get best of both worlds.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Sorry I havent been on here much of late but just wanted to say a few quick hi's. 

Kitty congrats on being pupo with triplets!!! How exciting!!!

Mrs T, fab news on such great egg numbers and having 10 fantastic embies!!! How does it work with having a split transfer? Do you go in on day 3 and have one put back in and then again on day 5 for another? Sounds like a good plan to me, didnt know they could do that. 

Hope everyone else is fine, sorry if I missed anyone else who is going through treatment at the moment. 

Josiejo, how are you? 

AFM, Im having a few off days, think it may be a super dose of pmt, which I dont mind as means that cycles are getting back to normal but feel sorry for poor old hubby!!!

xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Mrs. T glad you embies are doing well. Very interesting about the split transfer. I met another lady on here who'd had that.

PP sorry to hear about the PMT   

Afm still chilling and my two 3 year old nieces have just left after a visit. Kids are so funny, always makes me laugh how much fun kids get out of the simplest things. Sticking post-it notes all over my DP is their new favourite game   


xx


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t so happy embies doing well . 
Kitty glad ur restin i know wat u mean by kids cheerin u up my 3 monsters Always do wen arrive at work 
Hi to every1 else 
Gettin close now 11 days whoop x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - that's interesting, I hope she got a BFP! I don't know of anyone else who's had a split transfer. Your nieces sound like fun. How are you feeling about the triplets today, lol?

JosieJo - hope your ok 

PP - hope you are feeling better

Jo - woo hoo, 11 days will be here before you know it


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t looking forward to it . Gt month off work so perfect timing Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for ET#1 tomorrow Mrs. T.      

I'm trying not to think about the "T" word    although of course I'm willing them all along. The embryologist said hatching takes about 24 hours so hopefully 1 is snuggling in by now.

Jo you're nearly into single figures!!!

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - that is perfect timing - I'm back to work Monday :-(

Thanks Kitty, I'm willing them all along for you too x


----------



## PixTrix

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Mrs. T lots of luck

Kitty your beautiful hatching blast will be nicely snuggled now and the other soon to follow

So close for you now Jo, exciting. I am picturing you in a maternity wedding dress!


----------



## jo1985

Pix b mad if had to worked out i wud b 3 months giv o take as et is about 5th jan weddin is March x taken ages but glad to b going agn has all worked out rgt may b my scikic i saw,was rgt LOL x


----------



## Flash123

Wow ladies what exciting news. Been utter manic in work, preparing for our inspection, so it has been so lovely having something to put smile on my face. 

Kitty - enjoy being pupo chickadee. Funny really, we had our et on the same day before and if this one wasn't cancelled it would have been tues or wed this week. We could have been et neighbours again  you take care x

Mrs t- ooooooooo exciting times. Will be thinking about you xx

Not long now jo- bring on that maternity wedding range  

Sending you all lots of babydust xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Liz, I thought we had a newbie, recognised your butterfly though   . That would have been cool if we'd been neighbours again. I always keep an eye on you hun and you're known as "the lady next door" when I speak to DP. Hope your next tx comes round quickly for you.

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say I've got one 7 cell embryo on board, part 1 complete! Yay, I'm pupo x


----------



## Kitty71

Super news Mrs. T. I've been waiting to hear your news. How are the others doing? Will they freeze any now or see what happens.

x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kitty - one on track and the rest a bit behind or bit in front. Back in for part 2 ET on Sunday and not expecting to get any to freeze as we've never had any before


----------



## jo1985

Whoop mrs t ur pupo . Cxxxx


----------



## NickyG2010

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind joining you again. I had ivf early on in the year and it sadly ended really early. I had my 2 frosties transferred last Thursday, i was naughty and did a test when i got home tonight and is showed 2-3 weeks i was really really shocked as i am only 7dpt. I am too scared to get excited as i did have the chemical pregnancy before (horrible name for it!) though then i tested 10dpt and it showed 1-2 weeks. Has anyone had a chemical pregnancy and then gone on to have a baby? 
I am going to read through and try and catch up with where everyone is in their treatment. Sending love to you all xxx


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t congrats on being pupo with a 7 cell embie. good luck for transfer no 2. 

hi josie good luck with the hsg.

jo good luck for your tx, not long to go now for you.

hi to all and good luck to you all.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say woo hoo Jo you are in single figures! x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t good luck for transfer part 2. hope you are resting up today looking after embie no 1.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Queenie, thanks. DH is working today so me and embie are having a quiet day at home resting ready for part 2 tomorrow


----------



## jo1985

AH THANK S MRS T READY THAT POST N JUST SMILED X THANK U XX


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congrats on being pupo Mrs T, good luck for round 2 x

Kitty, hope you are ok, fingers crossed for you x

Jo, hope the next few days fly by for you

Hi to everyone


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Mrs T on being pupo, good luck tomorrow for round 2.

Kitty congrats on the triplets.

SKYBLU.XXX


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for #2 Mrs T xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Afternoon ladies, 

Well I'm home back lying on the sofa and our embie has been joined by two more! One is a grade 4AB and the other is a 3AA & also had AH on the second to cover all the bases. We have never got further than an early blast before so I know this is the best chance we've ever had. So praying they snuggle in tight and await the madness of the 2ww. We have 2 others still doing well although a bit further behind - never had frosties and not expecting this time to be any different, and am really ok with that.

So thanks for all your wonderful messages. Thank goodness I'm back in work tomorrow because I think this could be a long 2 weeks!! xxx


----------



## jo1985

Well done mrs t 3 embies on board too wowee this thread is gna b busy . Gd luck to all thinking off u x Jo x


----------



## Kitty71

Yay 3 embies Mrs. T!!! They sound fab too - good luck hun xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Wow Mrs.T.... Fantastic news, rest up and enjoy being PUPO! 2ww will fly by. 
Keep us girls posted! xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hello everyone,
I used to post here regularly, but disappeared sometime back after a 5th failed cycle. Had a pretty blue time for a while but I'm now back and ready to move on. It's like having a school reunion coming back on and reading up on everyone.
DH and I are now moving on to DEIVF. I was told at my last consultation with Arianna that I could do this at IVFWales - I just had to call the nurse and sign up. She made it sound very simple and straightforward. Does anyone know anyone who is a (private not NHS) DE recipient at IVFWales , the process they went through, whether they had altuistic donor or egg share, waiting times, costs? So many questions again...I feel like i'm right back at square one!
Good to 'see' you all again.
DAizymay


----------



## josiejo

Wooohooo Mrs T, triplets for you too then lol It is all sounding really good and long may it continue. When is OTD? I am so excited for you, it will be a very special Christmas for you.


Kitty, how are you coping? Staying sane I hope.


Jo how many days now?


Daizymay, nice to see you back on the boards. I am sorry I can't help you with your questions but I am sure someone will be able to. Have you thought about using CRGW at all? All the girls over on the CRGW thread don't have a bad word to say about the place and I suspect you won't have to wait too long to have deivf there.


Nicky, have you tested again since? I do hope it is good news still.


Hi to everyone else.


afm, had a lovely weekend at my brother in laws cuddling there lil 9week old pup. If I didn't already have 2 dogs I would be on the hunt of a new puppy lol it was a very stress free relaxing time having lots of delicious food cooked for us and not being allowed to lift a finger. All that was spoilt on returning home by an annoying letter from the campsite where we go in Cornwall, a stressy call from my sister and a filling falling out and tooth cracking both of which got swallowed with out me realising. ARGH!!! Thankfully it isn't too painful and I already have dentist next week.


AF is due any time now but now thinking of delaying HSG until the new year.


----------



## jo1985

Hey Josie 7 days now whoop . Soz u have had a crap wk end 
Wats the plan with u now ...?


----------



## josiejo

I am hoping to do DIUI but it all depends on results of the hsg test I have still to have. Been told as we haven't had any IUI we will be able to have that on the NHS but I have a horrid feeling it will be a long wait. If it is we are going to go to CRGW for a consult and see what they recommend but DH really wants to use up all NHS entitlement 1st.


WOW a week, thats great! When do you finish up work for the holidays?


----------



## jo1985

Fin work 7/12 bk 4/1 . Ah hoping u get going swn x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - 7 days, whoop whoop! So exciting... And so jealous at your time off, lots of time to finish the plans for the wedding too

Daizymay - great to hear from you, sorry I can't answer but I can definately recommend CRGW

JosieJo - so sorry your weekend was spoiled. I've been enjoying my sisters' cocker spaniel puppy, he's so cute but hoping we'll be too busy to honk about a new puppy. OTD is 10th Dec, won't be tempted to test early because I had an extra pregnyl shot yesterday and I think it takes some time to get out of the system. Oh and we'll have no more triplet talk from you, lol. Keep us posted on your plan 

Kitty - has the madness set in yet? 

Afm can't believe more good news today. Against the odds we have one expanded blast suitable for freezing so they've also frozen another 2 that were a bit behind, just in case. Never thought in a million years we would get a frostie!


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Mrs T, great news about the frosties. So hoping this will be your lucky cycle this time      Hope work was ok for you today.

The madness has set in    I'm having the usual swings between absolute optimism and terrible pessimism. Not been a bad day today though and glad to be back at work as it at least restricts the googling    I think TX is doubly hard at this time of year - Christmas will either be the best one ever or cancelled - bah humbug!!!

Jo you'd better start dusting off your jabbing kit.

Hi Josie, glad you enjoyed the puppy but sorry to hear about the dental happenings.  We got chatting with a man with an 8 month yellow Lab yesterday outside Pets at Home and she was so gorgeous. I can't wait to get one but we can't buy a house until we know we won't need the money for treatment. 

Hope everyone is well.

I'm off to watch the Jungle,

K xxx


----------



## Emma22

Hi ladies

Following you all and wanted to ask Mrs T :

what protocol were you on? I have amh 6.2 and whilst last ivf in jan was successful (12 eggs 10 fertilised 4 went to blast on long protocol but sadly miscarried at 6 wks) i am now on dhea before next cycle and dr gorgy recipe to try and cover all bases even tho done all level 1 and 2 tests and whilst nk cells were 15.3 in june they're now normal and down to 13. Dhea seems to have really worked its magic with u too so taking lots of inspiration from u.

Best wishes to u all

Em xx


----------



## Daizymay

Thanks Josie jo. I seem to have missed the whole of the 'south wales' threads (and I've only been using this site for 2 years!!!) - I have found and posted on the crgw thread.
Anyone DEIVF at IVFWales?
Daizymay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - work definately keeps me sane, though trying not to overdo it. Yep, it definately keeps me away from google for the bulk of the day! I know what you mean about Xmas, let's hope it is the best ever for us both. I tested on Xmas day after my second IUI and cried like a baby before going to visit all the family pretending everything was fine. But to be honest I always find New Year harder, you know another year down without achieving the dream..PMA not this year, everything crossed for us

Hi Em, I do short protocol with 450 menopur. I was on DHEA for 3 months at last transfer and although it helped quantity it didn't help quality. I've been on it now since Feb up to EC apart from the last 2ww. I really don't know why I have much better quality embryos this time, I've done Dr G's recipe and took loads of supplements but it could just be the luck of the game. Good luck, keep us posted

Daizymay - see you on the other thread..


----------



## Emma22

Thanks Mrs T

Fingers and toes crossed 4 u 

Em xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No trouble Em, any other questions just shout x


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t we Kk have lots off triplets talk on ere with u n kitty whoop happy days Xx


----------



## Flash123

WOOOOO HOOOOO Mrs T & Kitty -some        for each one of your precious cargoes. Hope the 2ww isnt sending you both completely   

Jo - not long left now. bet you cant wait.

Sorry haven't been on much lately. I am stalking you all as often as possible but not much time to post coz work manic at mo. We have our inspection on Mon so am totally wacked and utterly pooping myself.

Take care all
Liz 
XXX


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, I am so over the moon for you. You won't be needing those frosties for a good while as you will be looking after the triplets   I hope you are finding the 2ww not too bad, I have loads of positive thoughts for you.


Kitty, how are you and your lil tiny triplets   I do hope you are staying sane.


Jo - 5 days to go, woooop!! I see from ** you wedding plans are coming along well, do you have much left to do?


AFM, had a bit of a set back today, got a call from the GP surgery to call back where the receptionist told me that I need to have my smear repeated as the sample wasn't clear enough, I now I have to wait a further 3mths before I can have that done and as my previous one is now out of date I assume that means I won't be able to start any further treatment until I get the results back. I did manage to speak to the practice nurse who was so sweet to me and even called the lab to get advice.
Does anyone know if tx can affect the cells for a smear? I had it only 2ish weeks after my bfn.
I have been a bit of a numpty and given myself a huge cut on my leg while shaving my legs this morning, I have no idea how I done it but it must be 3inches long - doh!!!


How are you all getting on with your Christmas shopping? I am almost done and feeling rather smug   Just need to get my niece a 13th birthday pressie and a wee thing for both our mothers.


----------



## Kitty71

Bloomin ek, just did a post and lost the lot!!

Hey Josie, sorry to hear about your setback. I've no idea if TX can affect cervical cells. I wouldn't have thought so but maybe. I reckon the clinic would know so maybe give them a ring. Your cut sounds nasty. I do that occasionally too and goodness knows how we manage it we shave our legs enough eh? Well done on your Christmas shopping. We decided a couple of years ago we would only buy for Grandmas and kiddiewinks now and it takes all the stress away   

How you doing Mrs. T, gone crazy yet? I'm relatively sane and I read a good mantra on here for the low times, it said to keep telling yourself that "nothing bad has happened yet, and nothing bad will". It's really helping at the moment. I know what the meltdown will be like if it's a BFN so I'm just trying to enjoy optimism at the moment. Getting very twitchy about POAS though and I've just actually destroyed the one test I had to take the temptation away. Never felt strong enough to do that before so feel quite good. 

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well,

K xx


----------



## jo1985

HEY JOSIE - sorry dont know the answer to question but as kitty sd phone clinic they wud know.  i ok thanks 4 days tom whoop excited yeahhhhhhhhhhh lol xx as for wedding plans we r getting there , done suits and flowers yest and today my man looked so dapper in his suits made me well up never wears full suit so made  him look lush . rings n shoes really and think im there then just  paying balances off ..

kitty how u n the triplets : - ) 2 ww wait diving u potty yest .. well done on distroying the poas try and go as long as can b worth it when u get the positive result .  keeping all crossed for u when is your otd 

hi to every one else .


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - Glad to hear you are keeping sane, and I'm with you - enjoying being pupo for now. When is OTD Hun? Im finding work is helping though I am shattered. Well done on destroying the test! I had an extra pregnyl shot after ET so I know I can't risk an early test because I could get a false positive

Jo - nearly there...

Liz - hope the inspection goes well. Try not to stress too much, it's only work..easier said than done I know

Josie - Thanks for the positive thoughts, I knew you'd be over the moon for me. Sorry to hear about your smear - can they not repeat it straight away? How frustrating. Glad you are feeling smug about Xmas, I've made a good start because didn't want to be worrying about it too much during the 2ww


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies thinking off doing a list so we know where we all r just looked back please if missed any body names or info add it as i ve never done it b4 xx so here we go xx

Jo1985          icsi#2        dr 5/12/11

Mrs thomas  pupo          otd 

Kitty              pupo          otd

nessybaby    ivf jan 2012

daizymay      deivf


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - OTD for me is 10th, can't do a list off my iPad


----------



## jo1985

Jo1985 icsi#2 dr 5/12/11

Mrs thomas pupo otd 10/12/11

Kitty pupo otd

nessybaby ivf jan 2012

daizymay deivf


----------



## Kitty71

Jo1985 icsi#2 dr 5/12/11

Mrs thomas pupo otd 10/12/11

Kitty pupo otd 6/12/11 
nessybaby ivf jan 2012

daizymay deivf


----------



## kara76

Josie I would ask for a repeat asap, sounds like they didn't collect enough cells. If u call them and ask what they mean by no clear enough they should tell u 

Mrs t bone and kitty how's the madness


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kara - no madness here, yet..lol


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Jo1985  
Just thought I'd let you now I'm having ICSI in Jan, Not IVF hun....lol Just saw it on the wall of all our tx coming up. Really excited about it all now.   Even the dreaded injections.  
I have a baseline scan booked for the 9th Jan. ICSI EC & ET booked for week commencing 23rd Jan ....  I'll keep everyone informed nearer the time xxx

positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## jo1985

Hi nessy sorry copy paste n change ur details hun Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi, I recognise some names from last year. I'm due to start my 2nd cycle, have all my drugs n needles n start DR 16th dec ... I look forward to getting to know you all. I see some are PUPO sending lots of sticky vibes your way 
Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey leighsa here we r agn how r u hun saw u on other thread to . Add ur self to list x


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, well done on destroying the test, sometimes the temptation gets too much so best to have no tests about.  Not too long now.


Mrs T, into single figures now on your countdown, hope you are doing ok.


Jo, I loved planning our wedding, stressful but fun. Gonna be a very good year for you.


Welcome back Leighsa, best of luck with your tx


Kara, the nurse I spoke to called the lab to ask if it could be done sooner. She was told that to get a clear result I would have to wait a minimum of 2months, something to do with the endometrium healing from the 1st smear but I am better to wait the 3months. The lab person told her that as I had a good smear history that I shouldn't worry which I am not doing, just want it sorted.


----------



## josiejo

Jo1985                icsi#2      dr 5/12/11
nessybaby          icsi            baseline 9/01/12
daizymay            deivf
Leighsa                ivf            dr 16/12/11


Mrs thomas        pupo            otd 10/12/11
Kitty                  pupo            otd  6/12/11 


Josiejo              follow up      12/12/11


----------



## Kitty71

Welcome back Leighsa nice to see you again    wishing you lots of luck   

Have a good day all.

k xx


----------



## jo1985

Ah kitty n mrs t ur days r coming down how u bth feeling ur gna have busy time ahead with triplets x 
Josie not to affreschi yet just hope i have gt everything money to pay balances off in new yr b the most stress ful part but we r doing it on the cheap .LOL if it is possible 

Omg 4 days to go wowee going quick . 4 months today b married .n on the 11/12 Been with dp 6 years mad how time flies x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi jo: yeh here goes again...  great news ya getting married Hun bet ya so excited. Arggghh on 4 days for you, crazy how these number of days seem so precious to us, lol,

Jose: thx for adding me to the HOF XXX

Kitty: hey Hun, it's been a long time, mind you I have no idea where this year has gone I was stimming this time last year but only seems a few months ago & here I am again, cycle no:2 xx

AFM: can't stop opening the fridge to look at my drugs, I'm sure it's really just to check there still there, lol... Have a day off work today n house is like a bombs hit it but really ave no motivation...


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa wat drugs protocol u on ? Im on suprecur for dr menopur stimmin long protocol this time . Hopegully btr results . Cant believe irs Been 17 months since last go seems like yest x 
Am excited but nervous for wedding mayb b needin maternity dress LOL x 

Hope all r ok x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol jo, you'll definitely be needing a maternity wedding dress ... 
Yeh same here, LP. DR'ing with suprecur & stimming with Menopur.... Had da cyclogest last time after ET but thinking bout have injections this time, which did u have? Do u knw the difference?


----------



## jo1985

Cyclogest i had but Only took for 1 day as my eggs failed to fertilise so never got to et or 2 ww . Dont know diff with injections and bum bullets LOL x


----------



## sammy75

Just popped in to wish u all the best with your cycles as I see a few of u which I cycled with earlier in the year and last year are going again, so good luck to all of you and I will be following your journies.


----------



## jo1985

Hey Sammy nice to c u on ere little girl expecting hey so happy for you . All best to u too Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol jo... Wha a way of calling them (cyclogest)  fingers n toes crossed for u this time Hun. 

Xxx


----------



## jo1985

LOL thats wat they get called on ere LOL hoping for bth off us we r quite close in dates on this cycle x


----------



## sammy75

Thanks jo, and hopefully u will all be joining the pg threads also.


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies how r we all doing ?? X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - woo hoo. Nearly there. Great to see the list coming along

Leighsa - welcome back

Josie - sorry you have to wait but enjoy your time between if you can. Not long til FU for you

Nessy - hi

Kitty - how are you doing? 

Looks like its gonna be busy in the New Year here

Afm doing fine, work been a great distraction. No doubt next week will be much harder, lol


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Girls,  
Coming on here daily now, it does get quite addictive    but I love all the info, comments and support.
It's great to see everyones progress, especially here at IVF Wales thread. 
I'm counting my weeks now for starting the injections and ec/et in Jan.  Love meeting my cycle buddies xxx

sending   to everyone and lots of     to all who are waiting for the 2ww and starting tx very soon  

ness


----------



## Kitty71

Well got another bfn this morning. I was never very hopeful about this last fet until I saw how great one of the embies were. Lining was perfect too so really don't know what's wrong. Guess it must just be my age. Just numb at the moment and to be honest I'm really worried about things with DP because tx is really starting to affect our relationship. 

Going to do another fresh asap at CRGW but will do a Mrs. T. and post on both threads. Good luck everyone.

Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - so so sorry to see your news this morning. I wasn't expecting you to test early. How many days post 5dt are you? Glad to see you have the strength to carry on and get the dream. Take your time to plan the next cycle and give yourself time to get over this too.  Thinking of you and sending massive hugs xxx


----------



## jo1985

Kitty so sorry to hear news take ur time enjoy christmas n having tine with dp and start a new plan in new yr . Thinking off u x


----------



## Swans72

Oh Kitty I'm so sorry Hun I really thought this was your time. Sending you big   and as Mrs T said so glad you're not giving up on your dream take care xx


----------



## kara76

Kitty I am so sorry to read your news this morning. Tx certainly does affect relationships without any doubt. I truely hope you get your dream


----------



## Nessybaby

Kitty 
So sorry to here your news    ... take some time out and please don't give up on your dream xxx
Sending you hugs   

ness xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks for all the messages. 

I was so worried about DP as he's been really detatched and quiet through this tx and I thought he'd had enough of it all and of me. He's just been crying his heart out though bless him which has started me off. Our poor partners go through so much too and it's so hard for men because they do like to be able to "fix things" don't they. 

I've just left a message at CRGW so hopefully they will call back soon. 

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Kitty - its so hard when you see the other half upset, it's so easy to forget how tough this is on them too and it really brings it home. Take care of each other. x


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Mrs T.

CRGW just called back and I've got an appointment for the 15th so feel a bit better. They had one for Monday morning but I don't think I'll be thinking quite clearly enough for one that soon. 

Just hoping a fresh start will do the trick.


xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

15th sounds good Kitty, time to come to terms with it and plan all your questions. Sounds like a great plan x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kitty: sending u huge hugs honey... I'm so sorry to hear the news....life's so unfair it really is.... Try to enjoy Xmas with ya DH n thinking of u
Xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Leighsa, 
I've noticed your tx plan...wow your the same time as me! I'm having ICSI at IVFWales.
I'm Drg since 14th Nov with the pill until 5th Jan.
Baseline scan on 9th Jan  
Ec scheduled for 23rd Jan  
So we'll be in the clinic at the same time!!! how exciting.    
love to hear from you xx

ness


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi ness, yeh I gotta cycle n clinic buddy... On the 9th ill ask everybody at clinic if they are nessybaby until I find you, lol... How come your DR for so long. Where do you live then Hun ?


----------



## Nessybaby

hey Leighsa, 
Not sure why dr is so long...but baseline scan is on 9th Jan at 9am xx 
I live in Pencoed, Bridgend. Was living in Penarth, but moved recently....you? 
Hope to see ya...chat soon xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

I'm not sure either,  my app is 8.45 I'm bound to see ya there  I live in Barry... 
Xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

ladies need a bit of help memory as gone and really cant remember my antagonist cycle from this year,

when you go to your planning appointment and they say they need to scan so many days after your period, how many days is this, as im due my 2nd attempt soon and my period is due on the sat and my appointment is on the wednesday and im worried i may have to wait a while month to start my cycle x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

If your booked in for the scan on Wednesday - 4 days after AF I'm sure this is fine @ PA it's just to check everything is normal & healthy prior to starting DR. 
XXX


----------



## kara76

Amm chances are u will have to wait as clinic will be closed over christmas

Ladies 
Your probably down regging for so long to bring u over christmas as clinic are closed


----------



## kara76

Kitty hope your appointment at crgw goes well and that find that magic eggie. Big hugs


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Kara,

I'm hoping they'll have some new ideas and can suggest some things. Just found out that my 94 year old nan is in hospital too (my mom knew yesterday but didn't tell me as she thought I had enough to deal with) so I'm even more upset now   . DP is doing a grand job of looking after me bless him.

Have a nice day all,

K xx


----------



## kara76

Oh no so sorry to hear about your nan hun. Why does everything have to happen at once. 
I wud ask amanda loads of questions and hopefully she has a good plan for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - sorry to hear about your Nan, let it all out though Hun. Glad you are being looked after. Sending more hugs x


----------



## newbee28

Hi guys,
We've finally had our appointment letter for IVF Wales and going to see DrD'Angelo this Wednesday. Just looking through the forms tonight. I am nervous especially after the recent bad press. Does anyone have any advice? Also, roughly how long after the appointment do you start treatment? I don't expect it will be straight away but I am hoping it will be around Easter time. 

Any thought greatly received. I would love to hear from anyone who is going through or about to start treatment at IVF Wales.

Xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Newbee28  
Lovely to see you are on FF.    Congrats on getting an apt with IVFWales and getting the ball rolling for tx soon. I'm having ICSI tx at IVFWales in Jan. All dates are set.    Myself and my DP had our 1st initial apt back in Sept and all dates are set for Jan. So not too long await. It seems like ages, but already Christmas is upon us all. So far our experience of meeting Debs our clinic nurse has been excellent, cannot fault the staff. 

Don't listen to bad press.....we all know the media has a cruel way of mixing stories or making news out of hospitals/clinics and peoples misery. Try and focus on all the success stories on here      plenty of girls on this thread will tell you about their experiences.      
Ok, not all are successful    but they are real people who will tell you how it all is, support you and others and are great friends.       (well they're definately helping me!!!!) 
I love F/Friends and it's become my rock.    

I'm very welcome to new friends and you can message me if you would like xx

Sending fairy dust to all...best wishes     

ness    x x x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi newbie, welcome aboard. Had my follow up appointment in February this year and starting treatment in 12 days... IVF Wales waiting list is roughly 6-9 months. On my 1st cycle last year I waited 14 months for my tx.

IVF Wales are a great clinic with lovely nurses, ya need to remember everybody makes human errors, wherever there are human beings there will be errors it's normal however, they have had some recent & bad press which to me seems very little compared to the hundreds or thousands of women they treat each year 

Hope you get started real soon & as nessybaby said if ya have any questions we are here for you.
Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hi newbee i d say u d b lookin at March time as if they could not fit me in dec it wud had Been then for me . But wen ever it is atleast the ball is rolling ..Gd luck we r all here if need anyghing x


----------



## becci1810

hiya guys, i cycled in june this year, ended up with a bfn, havent been posting on here much, but have been keepin upto date with u all. I had my follow up appointment in aug,was just wondering if anybody cycled around the same time, and if they have heard anything off ivf wales yet? i went through a stage where 'babyies/pregnancy/families ect' wasnt playin on my mind (too much) but these last few months......well i havent stopped thinkin/talking about it. xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hi becci sorry bouy ur bfn i cycled sept 2010 and now going again delta like ages but take time out and u can Always ring and c Wats happening . Best off luck x


----------



## newbee28

Thanks guys for all your encouraging and supportive words. I am excited and nervous now. 

I first met Debbie at CRMW and like you say she is brilliant and so friendly.
FF is such a good site and I am here for all of you! It's so nice that everyone is going through the same thing. 

A few months ago I was always at breaking point with so man friends and family falling pregnant so so easily. But positive thinking is the way forward and I know that it will happen tp us all eventually.

Thanks guys for putting a smile on my face


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo ladies todays the day be doing my first suprecur wen i come home tonight x yey Xx


----------



## Swans72

Good luck Jo x


----------



## josiejo

Woooohoooo, the long awaited day is finally here for you Jo. Wishing you all the luck in the world.


Kitty, I am so so sorry, well done on already having a bit of a plan to move on. I hope you manage to kick back and enjoy the festive period. Best of luck at CRGW


Newbee, best of luck with your appointment. You will find all the staff really lovely there especially the nursing team, the only problem I have with the clinic is the waiting times but worth it to get the treatment free. The recent stories were very unfortunate but rest assured they have lots of new procedures in place. A lot of changes since my cycle in Jan to my FET in Sep/Oct all for the good inc new electronic system in the lab and triple ID checks. Dr D'Angelo is lovely and I am sure she will help put any of your worries to rest.


Ammie, there does seem to be a bit of a wait between planning and actually starting at the moment but shouldn't be too long. best of luck.


Leighsa, best of luck for your scan on Wed


Mrs T, where are you? How are you doing with the count down? I have my fingers permanently crossed for you which is making things difficult lol Seriously though I am sending loads of good wishes for the 10th, I am sure this will be your time.


Swans, how are you and bump?


AFM, We have decided to leave having the HSG until after Christmas, nothing is going to happen soon due to the wee problem with my smear so no point in rushing. It will also give us a chance to speak to Grace at follow up and decide if it is worth trying the diui or just go private for another full cycle. It feels like a weight off my shoulders as we are so busy at the moment and go away to see family a week on Thurs.
I am having very mixed feelings about Christmas, I love this time of year and I do keep getting pangs of excitement and the pair of us act like kids but yesterday as we were doing the tree I felt really sad. We had started jabbing this time last year and when we done the decorations we were so full of excitement and ideas of how different this year would be, but here we are still in the same situation trying to find the energy to fight on.
Sorry to pull things down there, I am sure next Christmas will be very different for a lot of us.


----------



## jo1985

Thanks swans n Josie mad how excited u get over a injection LOL Josie sorry u feeling down think this time. Off yr Malesia us all Wish we had little un s especially as u were doing tx last Xmas .
Swans hope u n bump r ok di u know wat ur having or surprise.??


----------



## kara76

Josie hugs to you hun

Jo good luck jabbing


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, good to see lots more activity here 

Jo - woo hoo!!! So exciting to start injecting, I totally get it..you are on the way

JosieJo - 5 more sleeps, scary !! Lol at your fingers crossed, toes too if you can manage it please..your support and kind words mean so much. Im glad youve got your timeline planned and I really hope you can manage to enjoy Christmas. I too find Christmas and New Year incredibly hard because no matter what else I have achieved in life I can only manage to focus on the fact that I'm not a mam yet. But we get through it Hun, and when our time comes, whenever that may be, just imagine how grateful and thankful we will be.. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jo good luck for you first jab tonight. can't believe how excited we get about injecting ourselves. lol

josie hugs to you. i always found xmas hard and last year didn't even bother putting tree or decorations up.    

mrs t hope you are keeping sane. good luck for saturday. i'm praying for good news for you


----------



## jo1985

one down many more to go . thanks ladies thinking off u all too xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Jo well done on first jab x

Josie big    it's so difficult this time of year isn't it. As Mrs. T. says we'll get there hun and it will be so wonderful when we do.

Hope you are ok Mrs. T. not long now    

Leighsa good luck for scan tomorrow.

AFM - af started this morning and I'm pleased it's come as it's a sort of closure and I can move on. I can estimate now when my next afs will be now so hopefully if all goes well I can start again late January, so not too long. Got to make the dreaded call this morning but I've got lots of bits of information I need to ask them for so hopefully that will make it easier. My nan is still in hospital but much better and I'm going to Birmingham at the weekend to see her. 

Have a nice day everyone,

K xx


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t thinkin off u and keeping everythin crossed . Kitty i get wat u mean bout af coming hope u get some answers . 
The newsletter last ngt didnt feel Sharp enough took ages and alot off force to piece skin hope it was jyst cuz first one in long time or dodgy needle . 
Thinkin off u all Xx


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, I tried crossing my toes but I fell over   4 sleeps to go, I will be sitting by the laptop waiting on that good news coming through.


Jo, I have had that the odd time with the needles, one time I realised that I hadn't changed the needle after drawing up the liquid doh!! I'm sure that tonights will go smoothly for you. 


Kitty, hope the call was ok. I always dread it as I end up in tears, I am always relieved when I get the answer machine. I hope you got all the information you were after.  Good to hear your Nan is on the mend, I am sure seeing you on the weekend will help her recovery.


----------



## newbee28

Hi guys,
Just returned from my appointment at IVF Wales and feel kind of disappointed as Dr. D'Angelo said because of my age and that I should be in good fertility health to have 3 go's at IUI before attempting IVF and in my mind i was thinking more along the lines of IVF as the stats seem to be a lot higher. 

The good thing is that we can start in March whereas with IVF we wouldn't been seen until September which is such a long wait considering we were referred last March so feel really unsure!

God I really hope it works.

Hope everyone is good and good luck to those going through or in the middle of treatment
Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies, just popping in to say I am banning myself from FF for the next couple of days - gonna keep busy with work/Xmas stuff to make sure I stay sane! I know you are all behind me and rooting for good news and didn't want to just disappear and worry you all. Be back Friday for a proper catch up. Thanks for all your support as ever xxx

Of course if anybody needs me, drop me a PM cause I get alerts on those


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Congrats jo o. Your 1st jab.
Hello to everybody else.
I'm a little confused I have been getting some good lucks for a scan on wednesday but I haven't had a scan booked in


----------



## jo1985

Thanks leighsa bruised allready after 3 days sure im stabbin myself  wrong LOL Only another 19 days o so off jabbin  . Hope all ok wen have scan. 
Gd luck all with tx 
Mrs t thinking off u xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi jo, my tummy constantly felt bruised with the injections on my last cycle, by the end of 4 weeks jabbing t felt like I'd been kicked by a million horses.... For some reason everybody thinks I'm having a scan Wednesday but I'm not...start DR in 9 days and not back to hospital until 9th jan.....

Xx


----------



## jo1985

O dont know y they think that . I know 4 wk off jabbin ill b black n blue LOL x


----------



## Queenie1

good luck mrs t will be thinking of you and look forward to your good news. stay positive


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol jo, it's all worth it though.nthe things us women have to go through huh.
Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa its so worth especially if lucky at the end . 
Mrs t thinkinh off u days counting down prayin so hard for a bfp for u. 
Well 3 injections down all s ok got one lovely bruise but all ok . xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been about much I have been thinking of you all though.
Kitty sending big hugs your way, I am so sorry and hope January will be here before you know it and you can get going again. I hope your nan is soon out of hospital
Good luck for OTD Mrs. T
Yay Jo you are underway, lots of luck I hope this is your time and your bump arrives up the aisle before you do lol
Great to see you back Leigsha, lots of luck with getting going again
Big hello to everyone else and lots of baby dust


----------



## PixTrix

Josie hope you get your smear sorted. Think its a good idea to wait until after christmas for HSG. I know how tough this time of year can be, but hang in there, you have shown you have the strength, so fight on because your dream can be within reach. Big hugs


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck Mrs t for Tom thinkin off u Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies,

A me post you wont mind at all - I've been away because I've been a naughty girl and been keeping a secret, I got a positive result confirmed by second blood test today. 

It's been quite a week because I tested early on Weds and the line was so faint I got myself into a right state and convinced myself that something was going wrong. So I had first bloods on Weds and repeated again today and the level more than doubled so we are officially pregnant. Oh..my..god, lol. In the meantime I've done 6 peesticks, one of them in work and one in Tescos - never thought I would be one of those crazy women. So I hope you understand why I went away, I didnt want to tempt fate by telling you all and couldn't fib either

We are thrilled and overwhelmed and can't believe it's finally happening after so long. I know it's not a shock to most of you, you all knew this was out time and I can't thank you all enough for all the support and encouragement you've given me. I can't imagine anyone could have more people rooting for them than I have. I've had so many PM's and I'll reply to each of you later.

I hope most of all that for those of you still waiting for your dream that I offer you the hope to carry on with this journey. I couldve stopped long ago and moved on and never have got my dream. So keep strong ladies, if it can happen to me, it can happen to you. And if you have any nagging doubts about exploring options like I did with my immunes go for it.

I'm sure I have so much more to say but my head is all over the place so I'll leave it at that for now. I've made a promise that I will enjoy this pregnancy all the way so let the celebrations begin....

Loads of love 

A very very happy
Mrs T xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs T...... whoop whoop! congratulations hun, fantastic news xxx 
All the best and keep us all posted your progress pls! 

love Ness xx


----------



## jo1985

Ah wow Mrs t so so happy for u hun enjoy ur moment and gd luck for the next 9 months xxx


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, 


I had a sneaky feeling you already knew something, I am so very much over the moon for you. What a Christmas pressie!!! 


I also want to thank you for all your support you have given me and now the great hope that it is worth fighting on.


Have THE best weekend.


xxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Sorry I havent been on here for a while, I just wanted to come on and say a big huge congratulations to Mrs T!!!! I am over the moon for you and filled up reading your post. You have given the rest of us still waiting for our dream some hope and I wish you a healthy happy 9 months. 

xxxx


----------



## trickynic

I haven't had the chance to look at this thread for months and months but the one day I do, I see there is fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS MRS T!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty71

Yay, Mrs. T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so pleased sweetie, I just knew this was your time. Really gives me hope too that if we just keep battling on we'll all get there in the end.

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Logged on to find out your news Mrs T - had a feel it would be good! So happy for you.... so very happy! Well done you!
Daizymay x


----------



## Emma22

Congratulations Mrs T! You are an inspiration to us all!
Enjoy every minute! 

Em xx


----------



## newmum

Hi Everyone

I haven't been on here for AGES and AGES.

So hello to everyone and I hope all your journeys are going well throughout this emotional roller coaster

What fab news to read today.. a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to MRS T   

Newmum2b


----------



## jo1985

HEY  ladies just wana echo congrats again for mrs t amazing news x

hope everyone going thro tx is ok. kitty josie thinking off u .

as for me day 6 off stimming all ok had a major headche wed ngt but otherwise ok dont know if was drug related. few bruises but all okxx

joxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks so much for all your congratulations ladies, it means a lot x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Pixtrix: hey Hun, it's been a long time. How are you.nyes I'm bk for round 2, start DR in 6 days & can't wait to get started again. Good to hear from you.

mrs t: Arrrrggghhhh sweetie huge congratulations to u honey.... Omg, I am over the moon for you. Relax sweetie & enjoy your pregnancy 

Hi to everybody else, hope your all well.
Xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey leighsa u start dr in 6 days n i started 6 days ago so quite close by in dates . Ec for me is beginning jan .R u excited to b so close to starting ....? Xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi jo, yeah not long now Hun. I start Friday . I am very excited to start tx again however, I'm dreading the hormones n migraines tha I get with DR'ing. How ru feeling sweetie. Xx


----------



## jo1985

Had one major headache but dont know if drugs related but Im moody but waiting for af so cud b that . But otherwise all ok part off doing ivf got a put up with bad to get the bfp at the end . 

Hope everyone else is ok ..? Quiet on ere again . x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo & Leighsa - great to see your tickers counting down for you girls, the side effects will be worth it in the end ladies


----------



## jo1985

Yip agree with u Mrs so worth it wen get result like Urs Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi mrs t, I can't count down the days quick enough & to be honest I'm actually looking forward to my husband looking after me, I also have my mother in law staying with us for 3 weeks so again looking forward to being really spoilt, I've already had a jimmy choo handbag, jewellery and a new coat off her . 

Hi to everybody else
X


----------



## jo1985

Hey leighsa hows u today wat drugs dosage u on ...?


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies. Can i ask a question on my info pack from hosp it says as we r giving you drugs to bring on a period we ask u use contraception ie condoms from ur period .... Does this mean jyst during ur period or from period to end off tx just so i know and dont mess up and can buy some condoms in cheers Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Leighsa - wow, Jimmy Choo that is spoilt! Sounds like you will make the most of treatment, he he 

Jo - don't know sorry, someone will come along with the answer I'm sure


----------



## josiejo

Jo, I think when you start stimms you have to use condoms, can't remember exactly. How are you feeling? When is your baseline? 

Leighsa, when is you first jab?

Mrs T,  When is you scan? Still grinning when I think of your bfp. Have you told any family yet?

Newmum2b, how are you?

Penelope, have you had a follow up or are you just going straight over to CRGW?

Kitty, how are you feeling?

AFM, had my follow up yesterday and I have to say it felt like a total waste of time. I am on the waiting list for diui and it will be about March when I am called to arrange planning but will be about May/June before we can start. In the real world 6mths isn't long but when it comes to treatment it feels like forever especially as the wait could be even longer. DH does understand why I got so upset, he said its not long, maybe if I had definite dates for May/June it wouldn't seem as bad its just the limbo feeling again.  I also asked if there was anything else we could do/have that would help and the response was that 'we could maybe give you steroids again' and that was it. Really didn't like the 'maybe'!
I now just want to go straight to CRGW and start from scratch but DH won't have it. Maybe I will win the Euromillions tonight and then he can't say no lol
On a much brighter note, we are all set for Christmas. We head off this Thursday to inlaws in Southport then Saturday we go up to my family in Scotland. Looking forward to seeing my best friend as we have both been through the mill the last few months but nervous of how I will feel when I meet her 3mth old baby. We come back to Wales by 22nd and it is chill time just the 2 of us (and the pooches). I am actually looking forward to it now.


----------



## jo1985

Hey Josie so sorry u felt followup was a waste off time , really hope u can enjoy christmas and try again in new yr .
As for me feeling ok day day 9 off dr has odd head ache n af type cramps but af has not come mente to b 7/10 after start dr but nothinh baseline is mente to b 19/12


----------



## Swans72

Josie - sorry it's taken me so long to respond been totally shattered!  Me and bump are doing really well thanks.  Sorry to hear that you're disappointed with the wait for DIUI, my only advice to you is to keep ringing to see if they have a cancellation that's what I kept doing for the IVF and i'm sure they just got fed up of me in the end so booked me in    It's not nice when you haven't got exact dates that you can look forward to sending you big    hun and hope you enjoy some family time and Christmas xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi everyone,

Havent been on here much as feeling a bit wobbly as Christmas approaches!! 

How are you feeling Mrs T, has it sunk in yet?

Jo how is your cycle going? 

Josie, so sorry to hear that your follow up was a waste of time. I am sitting here waiting to go to my follow up appointment at IVF Wales and dreading it to be honest. On the one hand I want to go to get some closure and move on but on the other I know Im going to be disappointed when they dont offer any plans for the next cycle and I am told about the waiting list for the 2nd cycle.  We are planning to have a cycle with CRGW in the New Year, I have to give them a ring when my Dec period arrives and then they will order the drugs and schedule us in.  Im feeling really low and fed up at the moment and cannot see any end to this rollercoaster. I've turned in to Del boy from Only Fools and Horses, saying 'this time next year .......' but I cant bring myself to believe it at the moment and Im scared that another Christmas will pass without any sign of a bfp. Sorry ladies I dont mean to spread my doom and gloom but to make matters worse my single SIL has decided that she is going to try and compete with me to get pregnant first and has warned me that she is planning to go to a sperm bank next year!!!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, just a brief one from me before I go to the clinic. 

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey all hope your all ok .  pp thats very unthoughful off ur sil to be trying to do a contest. and i really hope u get to have your tx in cmgw soon so u can have ur bfp.

well jodie from clinic just phoned as a curtosy call as im having tx over xmas , just to ask how all going and dates etc as i ve been dr for 9 days and i still no af so she sd give till monday morning which is my baseline scan and if still no af then ring clinic monday morning and change date . but she sd she wud expect af to come by weekend . fingers crossed xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Sorry guys didn't get chance to log on yesterday due to my damn cat chewing through yet another charger cable for my iPad, that's 5 I've bought in a week.

Josie: I start DR in 2 days (Friday) 
Jo: hi sweetie, how u feeling? Hope AF Has arrived. I'm on suprecur and Menopur unsure of the dosage of the top of my head Hun, have it filed away,mill have to get back to you.
Mrs t: yes jimmy choo, very spoilt indeed....  how I love the visits from the mother in law, in October I had Prada n Chanel handbag from her too.... Far to much money to waste 

Hope everybody are good.
Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Leighsa -- hi Nope no af as off yet feel crampy but Been like it for days :-/ LOL anyhow keep going jodie SD it sud be ere by wk end 
Whoo hoo not long till u joint me dr . Yey .

Hi to all thinking off u Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - massive hugs Hun. I totally get 6 months feeling like forever, and understand why you don't feel like you can wait. The wait between the last two cycles almost drove me nuts. Hope you win the Euromillions lovely, I'll be rooting for you. Can't you talk DH into a consult at CRGW, when he goes there and meets everyone he might change his mind. If there's any info I can help with, give me shout - you know where I am. So glad you are looking forward to Christmas. I'm sure youll be fine when you meet your friend's little one. I always manage to put on a brave face and then cry all the way home in the car!! Thanks for asking after me - glad my bfp is giving you a smile with everything else you are going through. My scan is 2 weeks today, yay. Thankfully it's a busy time of year so hopefully it'll come around really quick. My older sister is the only one who knows we've been having treatment, she's been having a tough time of things lately so she didnt know about this cycle - so it was a great shock when I rang her on Friday to tell her my news. Her and her hubby were absolutely thrilled. Not planning on telling anyone else, will see how we feel after the scan but not sure how long we will be able to keep it to ourselves!

Jo - hope AF comes soon for you, good that Jodie rang to check on you.

Penelope - its such a tough time of year, we totally understand that Hun and youve gotta do whatever you can to get through it. Keep positive, I could never quite imagine it would happen to me so after all my years of trying if I've got there that's gotta give you all hope, lol. Don't worry about sharing your fears, that's what we are all here for. Big hugs. It's started to sink in, although me & DH keep going oh my god, we're pregnant! Will feel a lot better after the first scan I'm sure

Leighsa - does your mother in law want another daughter in law, lol? My MIL is more likely to ask me for money! love the collection of designer handbags, you'll have to move onto shoes soon, hehe


----------



## Kitty71

Hey girls,

*Josie* glad you are looking forward to Christmas. I am too, just really looking forward to some time off work and some over indulgence  . We're still living with the PILs but we've hired an appartment over Christmas so we can escape the madness. We have twin nieces who'll be 3 on Christmas day and as much as we love them we can't handle all the kiddiness which will go on. We're not going far so we'll take our furbaby with us which will be nice. Sorry to hear you have to wait for tx. It sucks doesn't it. We're just wishing our lives away waiting for it.

Sorry to hear you're feeling low *Penelope*. Hopefully you'll have your tx planned soon once you get your af and that will help 

Hope af arrives for you soon *Jo*. I think I went 15 days before mine but I think that was extra long.

AFM I've got my consultation at CRGW on Thursday. Filled out all my forms and gathered as many test results as I can find, so just need to think of some questions. I've had level 1 immunes done and chromosomes so I guess it's up to level 2s now maybe. I've turned down a FU at IVF Wales. It's an apponintment someone else can use and I really don't think they have any answers for me. DP is adamant that this will be our last fresh go which is a bit scary, but he says that after that we'll try something else.

Anyway love to all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - good to hear from you. Good luck for your appt on Thursday, you'll love it there - I didn't bother with my FU at Ivfwales either. Sounds like Christmas will be lovely, great idea to escape the madness and spend quality time together x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Mrs t: I'll be sure to ask her, lol. What a fab idea, think I'll email her my Xmas wish list tonight  xxx

Jo: it sounds like AF shouldnt be long now, with the cramps. When ya really want it it always tends to hold back 
Xx


----------



## Shellebell

Penelope Pitstop said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Havent been on here much as feeling a bit wobbly as Christmas approaches!!


Have you seen the thread on my signature hun  We start one of these threads every year


----------



## kara76

Josie massive hugs. 6 months when ur waiting to cycle seems like eternity and it awful waiting. I discuss the waiting issue with the bbc the other night. U could always enquire at crgw and see what is what, might help you plan as we are all planners


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies how r we all this morning , still no af day 10 today of dr starting to tjink Im not responding to drugs


----------



## kara76

Jo sometimes af is late for various reasons, mine once arrive 14 days into down reg


----------



## jo1985

Just hope does swn thanks kara just thinking things aint working x


----------



## kara76

Whens baseline?


----------



## jo1985

Monday 19 th at 9 am


----------



## kara76

I'm sure it will come, still plenty of time hun


----------



## jo1985

K thanks hun x


----------



## josiejo

Oh thank you girls, can always rely on you to make me feel better. We are going to CRGW for HSG and have already been to an open day and I have already fallen in love with the place. We have always planned on going there when we run out of NHS options. I suppose the min 6 mth wait will all depend on the results of the HSG. 
You are so right Kara, we are all planners lol I hate this limbo just need some sort of dates. 


Jo - I am sure af will arrive in time, my last full cycle she came late I think I was on day 2 or 3 when I had my baseline. There is always something to worry about with this.


Kitty, best of luck with your appointment at CRGW, I am sure they will give you some good guidance on what to do next. I am glad you too are looking forward to Christmas, its hard to get to that stage. We are planning on spending the day in pyjamas apart from when we walk the dogs lol 


Penelope, It is such a hard time of year when going through this. I wasn't going to bother with any of it at all this year but dh insisted and now I am really looking forward to some quality time just the 2 of us.  Do you have a list of questions for your follow up? We really didn't have any this time which I think is why the appointment felt like a waste of time, I had already asked Jodie over the phone most of my questions. Your sil sounds a bit of a nightmare, does she realise how hard it will be and how much money she will need in order to pursue her plan? Try your hardest to ignore her, though I know that is easier said than done. I really hope you manage to have a good Christmas.


Mrs T, I hope the next 2 weeks fly by so you can see the little heartbeat (or more!) It must have been amazing telling your sister the good news. Are you now waiting until 12wks before you tell anyone else?


Swans lovely to hear from you, so glad you and bump are both doing well.


----------



## jo1985

hi ladies can i ask question tonight and tom night i am going to b out when injection is due am i ok to draw up and take with me ... it wont matter that its not in the fridge ?? thanks jo xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi everybody, hope your all ok. 
Jo: Im sure it would be fine hun but try not to keep it out of the fridge for too long, any chance to can hold going out until you have done it? Just to be on the safe side,a lthough it should be fine  

Well here it is, tomorrow is offically my last day of freedom before I start my injections & I cant hide my excitmement. Woo Hoo, Approx 36 hours to go... My tickers looking good & i am now officially into the hours, not days. 
 
xx


----------



## jo1985

Hey leighsa normally i wud stay till done but i got to be somewhere today n Tom 6-9 and i inject at 8 pm so time i get home be 1 n half late its Only these two days otherwise Im in over Xmas . 
Yey u start tom days ticked away quickly LOL gd luck for first injection Xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Jo: They do advise to take them the same time every day im sure this is so that you dont forget and so that it is regular like clockwork, im sure the odd day will not make any difference whatsoever.... Im sure you'll be fine hun

x


----------



## kara76

Jo an hour and half won't matter at all and it cool enough in the car to keep the drug ok. I use to take the suprecur with me in a little cooler bag


----------



## jo1985

thanks all i took it with me in container and done it in the toilet lol i like to do it same time every night without fail. so all done getting alot off redness lately when doing them but goes after a while .  x 

ngt to alx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, yeh I used to get the redness but mostly bruising and bubbling to my skin where I had injected, I assume this was the fluid going into the skin or muscle.

Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi ladies,

Just got back from CRGW and all set to go again soon. Amanda was lovely and has filled me with confidence. She reckons I've had my share of misscarriages now and sees no reason why I shouldn't achieve and keep a pregnancy. I asked about further testing and she doesn't think it's neccessary in my case but will treat with a high dose of steroids and some testosterone just in case. She did my AMH and will let me know next week what my protocol will be. I didn't do as well on antagonist so it'll be either be long or short with Menopur. Had a quick scan and there's "lots of activity" in the ovaries so there's still life in them despite my age   .

Hopefully I can cycle again in late January so not long too wait. DP was funny today. They had a beautiful christmas tree and when I pointed out how nice it was he said "it bl**dy should be the amount we're paying em" grumpy s*d!!!

Leighsa 1 sleep to go!!!!!

xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey kitty gd news u will b cyclin and having ur bfp swn . Cmgw seem like a really gd hosp with gd results and as u were told no reason y it wont work this time  sounds positive n drugs support top and Im sure ur turn is next . Atm it s just not for us money wise i ve Always sd our free goes and thats it mayb few years wen Im 30 we wid go agn but wont need to as this go will work .... Pma LOL . 
ATM 11 injection tonight still no af :-( x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say thats great news Kitty. So glad your appt went well and you don't have to wait long x


----------



## kara76

Kitty that's wonderful news that amanda was so postive yay yay


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kitty: yeh I more sleep, I've already taken the suprecur out the box n ave it neatly placed in the fridge   
Have all my injections out ready too, like to be organised. I'm gonna do it when get home from work, finish at 5 so will jab at 5.30  

Hi to everybody else
Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Ah bless you Leighsa getting all your bits ready. It's exciting isn't it, people would think we were all nuts for looking forward to our jabs. I'm exactly the same. I love seeing the drugs in the fridge and getting all my syringes ready. When DP and I do the Gestone jabs it's like a short choreograhed routine and the passing each other the bits and pieces is always exactly the same   

xx


----------



## josiejo

Just a quick one as on mobile. Kitty I am so over the moon that your appointment went well. I laughed at what your DH said about the Christmas tree, my DH would have said exactly the same lol


----------



## Kitty71

Josie it was funny, and he had numerous cups of coffee and loads of biscuits when I was having scans and bloods. He's going to squeeze every penny out.

Laughing aside though I'm worried about him as he is very low. He said tonight that he doesn't care at all about the money but he's lost all confidence with TX. He feels guilty that we have MF problems but we got pregnant on our own so it's not his fault and if anything it's me that can't grow them properly. He went to bed at 8 and the cat's gone with him so I'm all alone. Work has been difficult this week too as a colleague in my office has just been diagnosed with breast cancer at 42. She's a lovely lady and she has a 4 year old who she had by IVF. 

Life is so very hard and everyone seems to be dealing with something. I read 2 good quotes the other day. 

"when you come to the end your rope tie a not in it and hang on"

&

"when you're going through hell keep going"

Just got to get through Christmas now unscathed   

xx


----------



## trickynic

Just popping on to say best of luck to all of you ladies for the new year. It was 2 years ago this Christmas Day that I started my injections and now I have 2 lovely 15 month old twins. I truely hope that 2012 will bring you _all _what you have been waiting for


----------



## jo1985

Ah that lovely nic Im 10 days into dr . Hows r ur two x 
Kitty they are v meaningful quotes . Really hope it works next time had ur fair share off it x


----------



## Nessybaby

hey everyone, 

I've just been catching up on everyone's progress and WOW, you've all be busy and lot's of news
I't put a smile on my face, thanks girls xxx
   
It's been a while since I was last on. Been through the mill a bit lately. I was involved in a RTA last Sunday (not my fault) and it's left me feeling very emotional, low and my confidence has been chipped at a little since    A woman drove straight out the junction, straight into the side of me when I was driving down the main road    I'm ok though, which is the most important. I'm off work with whiplash for 2 weeks min so far but my 2 Bosses in work hasn't been the most supportive by any means    I've been banned to go to the works Christmas meal this afternoon and been told I will have pay £30 for the pleasure of missing it!    I told them I can sit at the table just to have my meal, I don't drink and it would be nice to see my close work collegues  for a bit of boosting feel good morale...but no.    Also told that as I'm not coming, the envelope of cash we are given to each employee  for either drinks or keep as a bonus, I'm not allowed to have that either.  
My main boss has revealed that after christmas he will be doing a back to work meeting to discuss my future with the company. Unbelievable!!!!!  I know what is coming. Unemployment. 
So been to the my lovely GP and told her about everything. She's said if needed I can have time off from now right up until my TX starts for EC on 23 Jan. She can't believe the heartless nature of my employers and was quite worried about my up and coming tx with stress levels along with my well being.     
So an update,  ICSI - my baseline scan is on the 9th Jan....then the injections...then the exciting day of ec on the 23rd.

Leighsa- my cycle buddy, hope all is well and meet you on our baseline scan on the 9th Jan at IVFWales whoop whoop!!!  

trickynic- wow, loved reading about your journey and you now have twins xxx  

Kitty71- so pleased for you and DP having tx again soon.....and yes, squeeze everything you can from them! more biccies and cups of coffee next time   the crimbo tree quote did make me chuckle, thankyou!

Jo and Kara - hope your keeping well xxx  

To anyone I have missed out, sending lots of love and keep me posted on your journey. Hope you are keeping well... 

Sending baby dust to everyone and all positive sparkles  ~ Christmas is coming xxxxxx      

Ness xxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Everyone,

Kitty, great news about CRGW and cycling soon. We may be cycle buddies depending on your protocol and the arrival of my AF  this month!! I think my hubby would've said the same about he Xmas tree too!! He always indulges in bicckies and coffeew when visit!!! 

Jo, any sign of AF yet? She will probably come on the weekend!!

Hi TrickyNic, thank you for your post you give us all some home at this bleak time of year! 

Nessy, I know I dont really know you as Im fairly new to this htread but I was just reading your post and gosh you have been the mill poor you thing.  Sending you big hugs   I cannot believe how awful your bosses are being. 

Leigh, I cant wait to start injecting again!!! We are strange creatures arent we!!! Anyone reading this would think we are all really odd looking forward to injections!! But for us it means we are on the path to a bfp!! Good luck!!!

Hope I havent missed anyone out Sorry if I have, Im in work and trying to make it a quick one. 

AFM, I am still a bit low but have found a thread on here which is helping and it is great to know that there are others dreading Christmas as much as me!!! Hubby is finding it hard to deal with me at the moment so I cant wait for Christmas to be over and to start treatment again in Jan. 

Just a quick question, do any of you lovely ladies have accupncture? I had it for my first cycle and it helped me to relax but not sure about having it again for 2nd cycle as a) it didnt get me my bfp and b) cost. 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm very sad to say we had biochemical pregnancy confirmed by blood test today after I did a leftover test this morning and the conception indicator showed no increase. We are truly saddened and will take time to come to terms with it before we pick ourselves up. We aren't going to give up after coming so close x


----------



## jo1985

Ah mrs t Im am soo very sorry for u bth gutted more to fact that u gotten so close . Thoughts r with u x


----------



## Kitty71

Ohh Mrs T.

I am so sorry honey I don't know what to say. Glad you're not giving up. You know what works for you now and you are definately on the right track. Take care both of you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both. Kitty your inbox is full honey so I can't reply to your message x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Kitty: lol. Jab 1 accomplished. Aww poor you, he could of at least left the cat down   . I hope he picks himself up soon sweetie. X


Nessybaby: hey honey, how have u been? Did u start your jabs today? Yeh will def look out for you at the clinic xxx


Penelope: hey sweetie, yeh definatley something not quite right about getting excited about jabbing ourselves   . 


Mrs t: sending u huge    Honey xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, I am so terribly sorry. I know no words can help so sending you loads of hugs. You keeping fighting.

Sorry for short message but at in laws and getting told off for being on phone.


----------



## Nessybaby

Hiya Leighsa,  

I'm ok hun, up and down atm. Been in a car accident last Sunday (not my fault) now got whiplash, off work but going to try and relax before the tx starts soon. No I'm not on injections yet....baseline scan on 9th Jan then 2 weeks of injections before the 23rd for ec.
Hows the injections for you? when is your ec? Hope your well and see ya soon! xxx  

Mrs T ...      oh so sorry to hear your news hun, wishing you well and please don't give up!   love and hugs xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey leighsa Whoop first injection down . Gd luck ur on board the rollacoaster now . 
Day 11 dr still no af. Mega af cramps tho so hopefully b wk end . Can i  have baseline if af has not come or if still on  Been so long sincere last go cant member Xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Mrs T, I am so so sorry to hear your news. I know there is nothing I can say to take away the hurt and pain you are hubby must be feeling right now. Look after yourselves and know that we are all hear for you.  Sending you huge hugs honey


----------



## skyblu

Oh Mrs T I am so very sorry, I haven't been on here for a while and was so excited for you when I read your bfp and so so saddened for you and your dh when I read your biochemical. 
I am sure you will not give up and there are no words of help I can give you, I just wish you and dh all the very best and hope you will be a family one day.  

Skyblu.xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Nessybaby: Hi hun, oh no, thats awaful, sorry I did read your previous post about your horrible boss.... Ive had a thought... Have you seem that film "Horrible Bosses" maybe we can all join up and do something like that   ... Theres nothing worse that having a horrid boss, any chance of you speaking to HR maybe about the awful treatment towards  you? Good ya GP is signing you off though, hope you have a lovely break....

Jo: Yay.... Here goes for round 2   

Mrs T: Huge hugs honey. What is a biochemical pg? Ive never heard of this.

Hi to everybody else. 

XXX


----------



## Boomania

Currently taking the pill so as AF goes to plan for the baseline scan on January 3rd. Any other ladies about to embark on a new journey? Probably see you at the clinic. I'm kinda nervous about starting all again. 

Wishing all you ladies luck and best wishes for Christmas and 2012.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## becci1810

hi all, just a quick question? anybody know how long  the waiting list is for 2nd attemp Ivf @ IVF wales, or how long have people been waitin? I think im doin everybodys head in up there as i keep ringin, but keep gettin told different answers.
I cycled in May/june this year and was first of all told it was a 6-9 month wait, but i have since been told, i will have to wait until may 2012 atleast. anybody else cycle around the same time an have heard anythin different to me? thanks xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey becci i was in same position last yr was told 6 months phoned them wen had not heard anything was told 10 months sane happened Im now starting 14 months after first go. I do hope the waiting Times come down and that u get seen . I was emailin stephanie herring she the best one to Speak to hun . All the best . 
Hey everyone else hope all ok . I ve had gd day had long ride out with the horses they bdhaved pretty well too must say . Belly is painful no af tho think appt will have to b changed now . Have gd wk end all x jo x


----------



## becci1810

Thanks jo,  all i seem to b doin is ringin them with question after question....ive even started ringin off witheld number incase they know its me all the time :/ how weird am i lol. hows the jabbing goin? if they could give me a date, even if it was for several months time, in my mind i feel a little more at ease just knowin, if that makes sence? xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi becky: I ad a BFN IN January this year, follow up app was 10/02/11 and I was told 6-9 months before I could start again, had my tx planning app 10/09/11 and have just started DR Yesterday, meaning I had to wait another 3 months from tx planning app. Just keep ringing them every month or so Hun. Xxx


----------



## becci1810

thanks leighsa, hows the jabbing goin? im tryin not to think to much about it at the moment, until i get my treatment plannin app, but its easier said than done. i feel at my wits end, everybody around me seems to either be pregnant or just given birth, i think its just with it bein christmas an all it all gettin abit on top. where u from leighsa? and jo ? xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Becci: aww sweetie, I know it's so difficult, I remember it was same for me last tx, everybody was falling pg, given birth & to top it off whilst I was in having EC I found out my sister was in having an abortion  I coulda killed her.

I'm from Barry sweetie, how about u ?


----------



## becci1810

omg, me and my sister have only just started speakin after she had an abortion at 15.5 weeks, it was a planned pregnancy, but her low life of a boyfriend (he was a lowlife before even gettin with my sis) cheated on her, and she decided she didnt want to b a single mother at the age of 23 to 2 children by 2 diffrent fathers (she has a gorgeous lil girl who's 4, Liberty  )  so i know some of what ur feeling, its not nice isit, hope ur doin ok though hun. im from Cardiff.
I havent posted much on here since i had my BFN, but the girls on here really helped me, before and durin my treatment, so im glad to b back  xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey becci Im from aberdare i had my planning appt oct and she sd o you ll b startin March i was gutted but then wen worked out af it all fitted nicely with a gap they had dec . THANK god as i couldnt had waited till then . Dont worry about being a pain wen ringin we r all planners n like a date as it gives us something to work towards . Xx


----------



## becci1810

Hiya jo, oh that worked out well for u hun, not too much waitin round.I'm hopin that after christmas I will start to feel abit morw upbeat. I just seem to b havin more down days than up lately  sayin that though, I am lookin forward to christmas with my niece  x


----------



## jo1985

Yeah lucky to b squeezed in gettin married March so ivf Wud had put dend in plans . Just wantin af to come had enough off waiting . I really hope u get seen swn just keep ringin mayb after christmas things will settle down and get moving and u ll have gd days en as u ll know where u r Xx big hugs jo x


----------



## becci1810

I hope ur af comes soon for u jo, u got baseline mon haven't u? How r the weddin plans comin along? I bet ur almost done!  I'm hopin,its a new year and goin to b a good one for all of us, xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Becci: aww Hun, I know it's so difficult, my sisters boyfriend is exactly the same, nastiest person I've met met, honestly he is pure evil, mentally abuses her daily and she only 22. Ya live so close to me then, where too in Cardiff. Yeh this site is great, I not know what I woulda done without it and have made some real good friends.

Xxx


----------



## becci1810

Yeah not far hun, I live in LLanedeyrn. Its horrible isn't it wen u can see what he's like, but my sis was madly in love with him and couldn't see it! How did jab number 2 go hun? U all ready for christmas? X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Yeh my sis is the same, although she knows it she want leave him just wish she would wake up. 
Jab number 2 was fine hun, a walk in the ark 
Yeh all ready Hun, so exciting, mind u by the time these hormones kick in I'll be fed of it all. Xxx


----------



## becci1810

Its is excitin, I love christmas. I just thought we would b celebratin it with a BFP this year, but fingers crossed for us all for next year! We recently bought a house, so its our first christmas in our new home and I've convinced Simon to buy me a puppy for christmas, so I will have 'somethin' to mother lol xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ha ha ha, my OTD was new years day last year would of been a great new year pressie but unfortunately did not work, fingers crossed this year. Aww a puppy sounds lush, I have a little cat (chiico) he's my son lol, my baby. My husband doesn't understand why I baby him  xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey girls hey becci 

how are you all?? hope you are your sister are okay now hun i know its hard, feeling a bit down to day my heads all over place cant seem to think straight and well cant really remember how my first cycle went so need advice basically i have my plannign appointment jan 4th and am due on my period dec 31st how does it all work again i remember my last cycle i had to wait for af to come then ring then for baseline scan then basically got started straight away with injections but cant remember if how many days after you af they will do the baseline scan to start you thinking may have to wait to start in feb.

like i said i got alot on my mind and its getting me down my mum had a brain hemmorage november 19th/20th then suffered a stroke 21st novmeber and as lost use of her right side this year as been complete and utterly rubbish lost my grandad in jan failed ivf in april big family arguements as well then as other stuff then my father in laws mother passing away then my mum getting ill then come to my mums house this friday was here 5 mins and my dog decided to damage her back leg 2 years a go same kind of date she damaged the opposite back leg same thing again which means a operation over xmas again whilst having to travel to and from derby to visit my mum in hospital, not seen my niece for 2 1/2 weeks and when we do eventually have her she plays up now to go home cus we rarely see her which upsets me my friend had a baby on the 30th november who we havent been able to visit because we were ill with the cough and cold and didnt want baby or mum getting it with her having a c-section.
i got the ivf cloggin up my brain to and trying to run our own business and having to worry about work coming in over the xmas and jan/feb period to cover wages.
sorry to complain just rteally down at the minute and everything is getting to me. if anyone can help me with info on the ivf again that would be great my minds that full and confused i even blocked the business bank card cus i forgot the pin number lol. thanks girls xx


----------



## kara76

Amm big hugs you have so so much happening. Hope ur mums health improves

Sounds like u were on the short protocol. If you had no injections til after baseline this is deffo a short protocol.

Af arrives and you have baseline between day 1 and 3 but up to day 5 is thought to be ok and start jabs straight away.


----------



## becci1810

Omg, NYD, I can't wait to get my lil staff pup, I'm callin her Bella-Blu (sad init!!!! Lol never known a dog with a double barrel name lol). I've gone over board on toys, treats, food, beddin ect and we aint even got her yet, we pick her up on 30th  can't wait.  Hiya Ann, how's u hun? I hope ur mums gettin better by the day, I was on long protocol, so not to sure about the scans, sorry hun. Nite all, look forward to catchin up tomorrow  xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Bella blu, such a lovely name . Goodnight honey, speak to you tomorrow. Xxx
Ammie: oh my goodness Hun I bet u can't wait for this year to be over. I hope your mum is ok now and becomes well soon sweetie. Big hugs to you Hun. Xxx

Hi Kara 
Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks for getting back ladies yeah i hope she gets better just a lot of travelling at the moment which is starting to take its toll we do 350 mile round trip every weekend at the moment £60-£70 fuel everytime she is worth it tho but she is so stubborn and keeps telling us not to visit often but i feel terrible about missing a day, as for your pup becci they are like our babies thats why when charlie damaged her right leg 2 year ago she ended up having xrays scans operation and lots of emergency visits to the vets cus the little madam decided to take staples out on closed days including boxing day and new years eve and day little madam but we had been here for ll of 5 mins and she fell funny and hurt the blooming left leg took her straight to vets by my mums £42.00 later and we came away with some medicine till monday then more and more charges from then on its just going to be difficult again with having to travel down here with her like this and the vet made me laugh i got to stop her from jumping and walkign around im not being funny but a dog is a  dog they need to go out they need to stand up to eat and as anyone ever tried gettign a dog to stay in one place for more than 5 mins lol its a nightmare but the thing is if she hops around to much can damage right legt again and make left leg worse and i grinned at the vet when she said it and she looked at me and said no im beign serious i said yes i know but have you tired keeping her still i said i have got a cage so will try my best but i am not stocking my little girl in a cage 24 hours a day yes whilst im at work to stop them messing etc but not whilst im home and can cwtch her in on settee.
sorry one rant over lol.
thank you very much about the scan i hope this is the case yeah i was on the antagonist cycle i think thats what its called... thanks girls feeling better now i have moaned xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ammie: lol. Your poor dog, how on earth are you supposed to stop a dog from doing what they do? I totally agree with you a cage is no place to keep a dog honey, the poor thing, aww bless, have you tried handcuffing him to a radiator or something?, lol. Only kidding...
I'm with you sweetie, if it was me I'd wanna be with my mum 24/7. All those miles n cost are nothing when it comes to your parents, poor bless you Hun, I bet your exhausted with everything u got going on. 
Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

exhausted i dont think there a word for it at the minute and the dog i gonna handcuff her somewhere lol no we only brought the cage last time she damaged her leg so that she was confined after the op cus she wanted to do everything dopey dog didnt think about staples in her leg etc so we had to confine her and i hate it but she got so used to being in it she goes in instantly when we need to go to work so we let them go in there but thats it as soon as we are home she is cwtched  in on the sofa with us or comes to bed with me to watch tv they brilliant dogs xx i told my mum and she couldnt believe it but i willl say somehtig always have pet insurance because last time the final bill came to near enough £600 i had to pay £42.00 at one vets then my £60 excess at our vets in newport cus they wouldnt accept my $42 payment into the claim because it was at a different vets so im not having it this time as we are in the same situation again cus both times shes done it at my mums house and both times near xmas feeling alot better now to that ive been able to express myself god help the hubby when we start our next cycle my emotions are a nightmare now never mind when i start all the treatment again. xx speak soon and thanks to all for the chat xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol, yeh vets are extremely expensive aren't they, saying that I don't have pet insurance for my cat but I'm gonna do it after Xmas now. I bet a dog dreds going to your mums house, lol coming away with so many injuries. Try to relax as much as possible sweetie, I know it's easier said than done but I'm sure things can only get better, goodnight Hun n hope to speak to you soon. Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ah ammie ur having a rough tine atm and i really feel for you just hope u have a gd christmas and have the strength to get thro it all . Big hugs to u ur mam n doggy x 
As for me still no af appt is at 9 am so dont know hows i gna worj that with cancelling as clinc not open en just have to leave msg on machine x


----------



## newmum

Hi Everyone

Its been a long time since I left a message on here but I am ready to jump back on the emotional roller coaster (though I didn't really get off) you don't do you??

I am worrried that I have put on to much weight and will get refused treatment. I am currently waiting my planning appointment for my 2nd cycle and I have been eating far to much. Does anyone know what your BMI should be under? and can the clinic refuse my treatment if I am over?

This is so typical me, trying to put a brave face on it and then worrying like crazy last minute  

Sorry for the lack of personals

Thanks for any advice

NM2B x


----------



## kara76

Jo I would go for the baseline as if af doesn't come at all u won't be able to contact clinic as they will be closed.


----------



## kara76

New I believe your bmi needs to be below 30 for treatment on the nhs and ideally lower but the guidelines set by the welsh assembly are 30 and under I think


----------



## jo1985

Hey nm2b i was told wen i went to hosp for follow-up after failed last go that had to get my bmi under 30 and i was weighed to as je at the time said the Only thing going against me is my weight . But at planning appt for second icsi in oct nothing was sd or wasnt weighed even tho i worked butt off to loose weight . Hope u can relax and chill even tho the rollacoaster is one heck off a ride . Xx


----------



## newmum

Hi Jo and Kara

Thanks for your replies, my BMI is currently 30 so will be extra careful and try to do a little excercise

Jo: that must of been hard to loose all the weight and then nothing to be said. Good luck with your base scan and hope AF shows very soon. Well done on loosing the weight and I hope the wedding plans are going well how exciting..
Have a read this right that you had your planning appointment October and told you would start March but starting now? 
Only asking because I have my planning appointment Dec 29th and wondering when my treatment will start, will it be my next period? or do I wait longer?

Aimmebabes: When I had my first cycyle I was on day 2 of AF so started straight away, you should be on about day 4 of AF so perhaps you can start your jabs straight away. You sound if you have a lot on your plate, I hope your ok, and stay strong.

NM2B x


----------



## jo1985

Nm2b Yeah had planning appt oct was ment to start march but dates worked out k so gt squeezed into dec . It does seem to b a couple months wait from planning to tx starting but i.hope it will b sooner for u . Well done on weight loose ur self . Yea getting married march Whoop slowly getting there . my bmi is now 30.8 but was 36 before icsi #1 during was 34 now 30.8 so they can take that . 

Thanks kara best go to appt then they can atleast Scan me and c wat going on Xx


----------



## newmum

Jo: Thanks for the reply and good luck tomorrow x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hello ladies feeling more positive today 

newmum2b bmi has to be 30 or under when i went for my 1st cycle my bmi was 30.8 and they accepted that but i now have my bmi to 26.8ish and hubby as got his down as well cus they said he had to have his under 30 well done to us all who have lost it by jan i probley be back at 30 with the amount im eating.

i just dont want it all to drag on for another month thats what i am concerned about with my af due on the 31st and appointment on the 4th fingers crossed as for me mum she not to bad seen her again today she quite positive saying what she been thru and the fact she has lost the use of her right arm and leg which means now she cant write or walk etc. and her memory isnt great thankfully she remembered all bank details but we had to write down cus within 2 days she had forgotten em and she pays everything thru her bank phhhewww.
As for the dog she doesnt seem to bad found her insurance papers out as soon as i got home tonight and she in at the vets in the morning so will find out more then to as well as the bank balance being probley another 100 lower but these things happen and suppose we just have to deal with em but im not even feeling xmassy yet just cant get into the spirit all presents brought decs are up even snowed today and just cant get it xx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning ladies,

Here is the start of a list. I know there are more of us so please copy and add. Amend my mistakes too 

Jo - Down regulating (stimming starts?)
Leighsa - Down regulating
NM2B - Treatment planning 29th December
Ammiebabes - Treatment planning 4th January
Nessybaby - Baseline 9th January

Becci - Waiting for TX 2012

x


----------



## becci1810

hiya everybody,hope everybody is ok? quiet on here today? 
JO- did u go for ur scan? 
Amm- hows mam doin? and ur poor lil pooch?
Leighsa- hows u? u started bruising yet from ur jabs?
hi to everybody else  xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies Yeah went for Scan after kara s advice . Thank-you. Jodie scanned me eventi tho af not arrived she SD lining nice thick ready ti go also SD Im slighty polycystic after a wait its agreed that if af not come by thurs to take norethisterone for 5 days then i can start stimming 225 menopur . But all ok just waiting for af so going to ring wen arrived and they ll tell me wen to start stimming x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi all,

Can I add myself to the list 

Jo - Down regulating (stimming starts?)
Leighsa - Down regulating
NM2B - Treatment planning 29th December
Ammiebabes - Treatment planning 4th January
Nessybaby - Baseline 9th January
Penelope Pitstop - Down Regulating Mid/late Jan depending on AF in Dec
Becci - Waiting for TX 2012

Jo good news on the scan, fingers crossed af turns up soon!!!

xx


----------



## newmum

Hi all

Jo: I am glad your scan went well, that must be a relief for you

Ammie: Glad you are feeling better, its very hard when someone close to you is ill. Last Christmas my Mum in law was very ill and on life support machines during our IVF TX and most of 2011, thankfully she is now out of hospital and recovering more and more each day. I hope your Mum gets better it must be hard for you especially with all the travelling. Thanks for the BMI advice also, I have started walking today just a 10 minute walk in the morning to the station and a 10 minute walk back. I told DH that he needs to keep an eye on his also. Looks like we both have our treatment planning close to each other.

NM2B x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies 

becci and new mums not to bad progressing day by day as she having physio everyday fr 4 days then 3 days off.

as for the dog she has her operation etc on 3rd jan same as before she had rupture the crucial ligament in her knee but its not a major rush to operate apprently so thats why late booking but she on anti flammatries till then and i need to keep  her confined (which i hate) but better for her in the long run and they have agreed to not put in staples this time and to put in stitches instead as she kept removing the staples herself which resulted in me returning to vets 2-3 times to be replaced.

new glad to hear we are so close pm me if you want to chat xx


----------



## becci1810

hi jo, glad ur scan went ok, and i hope ur af turns up very soon 
hi nmtb, hope ur af arrives on time so u can start ur treatment as planned  and keep up the good work with ur BMI.
hi amm, glad ur mums on the road to recovery, hope ur good xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo glad all went well. I try and offer good advice where possible hehe

Its good to see this thread busy and I hope dreams come true soon


----------



## jo1985

Kara ur advice is Always gratefully received , and Always listened to ur the boss he he . Thanks tho glad went .x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Becci: hi Hun, not not yet, on day 4 of DR but I'm sure by next week I would of run out of places to jab causing me to bruise...

Hi jo. X
Hi to everybody else
X


----------



## becci1810

just a quick note to say THANK YOU to Jo, Leighsa, Ammiebabes and everybody else on FF, you have all really helped me get through a difficult year, there have been many ups and downs on our journys, most ppl dont understand our constant battle to achieve our goal of becoming a family, and providin a loving home to a child, thank u for being there for me. xxx


----------



## jo1985

becci ur very welcome hun we r all here for each other and all hope to share the dream together .

well af has literally just started little bit but there yey hopefully b more in morning and can ring jodie and find out wen to start stimming.

i hope leighsa , ammie, nm2b ,pp and everyone else is doing ok and has a lovely christmas and that next yr we ll have little bubs to celebrate with xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

yay jo she's arrived!!!

Hope everyone's good today. 

Jo - Down regulating (stimming starts?)
Leighsa - Down regulating
NM2B - Treatment planning 29th December
Ammiebabes - Treatment planning 4th January
Nessybaby - Baseline 9th January
Penelope Pitstop - Down Regulating Mid/late Jan depending on AF in Dec
Kitty - TX January hopefully waiting on AMH result
Becci - Waiting for TX 2012

xx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Just popping by to say hi and hope you are all ok.

Got a bit teary   today, just one of those days where ever you look you see babies or here conversations about how people conceived so easily or you bump into a pregnant lady. Oh well off out tomorrow night to let my hair down!

NM2B x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Becci: aww Hun your so sweet, you are very welcome, sometimes I have no idea what I would do without all the girls on here. Xxx

Jo: finally AF has made an appearance. Xxx

Kitty HOF looking good

Newmumtobe: hope your feeling better now Hun. X


----------



## kara76

Jo great news af is here

Nm I remember days like that and tbh I still get jealous of other peoples easy journeys


----------



## ammiebabes1920

awww becci thanks hun you know im always here to chat hopefully next year we iwll all get to meet, im not to bad mums progressing well and working hard at her physio. dogs gt to have her op on the 3rd and i have my  planning appountment on the 4th off to see our friend tomorrow whose little girls is 3 weeks old t the day not be able to see her since day she was born cus we were poorly and didnt wnat them getting colds etc. break up on friday yay!! but not really in the xmassy mood to be honest just cant find it xx


----------



## jo1985

Morning ladies hope we r all well . Just phoned hosp to say af arrived debbie i spoke to they had to ring me bk once spoken to doc gra go for scan Tom morning at 845 just to check lining before stimming x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, only a quick one as at work! Hope everyone is ok and hello to newbies! I have a date for surgery!!!!!!17th Jan so not long. I rang IVF wales straight away and told them and they said for me to ring the day after the op to say I have had the op and then they will give me planning appt, they said there is note on my file that I am overdue for 2nd cycle so hopefully wouldnt be too long. I may even on way home walk into clinic to tell them as op is at uhw!!!!!

Will post more soon, 
xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Glad you've got you date Binky and you can enjoy Christmas knowing TX won't be long.

Jo did they give you any indication when they will let you start stimming. Are they going to get you tstart soon or keep DR for a while longer??

x


----------



## jo1985

HEY kitty nurse said see at scan but jodie told me monday that ring wen af comes and they tel me which day during af to start stimming so who knows find out tomz x 
Binky Whoo hoo not long and u ll have ur op n b on the oct rolla coaster once agn so chuffed for u xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Ammiebabes: hi Hun... Glad to hear your mums doing well, aww your poor dog, I love this dog    How is he getting on? Good luch for meeting up with friends n stay positive Hun. 


Jo: won't be long he, they may even start u stimming in the next day or two, fingers crossed its tomorrow. 


Hi to everybody else
X


----------



## jo1985

Gd morning ladies .. well Been for scan jodie done it again wat a lovely lady .lining coming away nicely gna start me on stimming menopur tuesday 27/12 just Cuz af was late n christmas and as my amh is high need more scans so b btr after xmas . Start 27 th then scan 03/01/12 with ec now being 9/10 th january 

Jodie even SD atleast u can have little drink over Xmas as not stimming i was noo havent drunk since sept my body is a temple LOL she just laughed and SD gd girl x 
Hows everyone leighsa hows jabs going , i havent Been crying o nothing just more hormonal n dhouting as af was arriving LOL . NM2B How u hun..?  Kitty Binky ammie Josie thinking off u all Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Jo I think that's better that you have to wait a bit to start stimming. You need good monitoring so that they can give you enough stims for a good response without you overstimming. That way you can be on a higher dose.

Love to you all


----------



## newmum

Hi Everyone

Hi

Aww thats good you have your op date Binky then you can look forward to your planning appointment

Jo sounds like everything is going good for you, will you have a little drinkie over Christmas? bet it would go straight to your head lol

Aimmebabes: Glad you are coping better with your Mum, are you feeling in the festive mood yet?

I am feeling better now, had a nice night at my works party last night and danced the night away  

Hello to everyone else

NM2B x


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kitty i agree with u on that x


----------



## jo1985

Nm2b hi no i wont b drinkin wana do all gd give his cycle a chance off working havent drunk for long while oyr wedding next occassion but ill b pg so wont b drinking ... Pma c xxx


----------



## josiejo

Hi girls, been away for a week to see family in Southport and Scotland.

Mrs T, how are you and dh, been thinking of you loads

Binky, great news you finally have a date, must feel like you have been waiting forever.

Jo, typical AF would be late when you have having treatment. Jodie is so lovely and I always feel better if I see her at the clinic (or Marie) An extra few days will seem easy after all the time you have waited for this cycle. Loving you PMA, it will be a long time before you have a drink 

Kitty, I am so pleased you have been to CRGW and have a plan. I really wish I could persuade my dh to have a go there while we wait for the diui. Your DH really does sound so much like mine, when we paid for a cycle at IVF Wales he stuffed his face full of biscuits and tea while I was having ec and in recovery lol

Hi to everyone else, will have a proper catch up later to see where you are all at.

Nothing much to report for me, had a slightly stressful time at my in-laws, mum in law can be a so underhand with me I ended up going out with the dogs and having a wee cry.
I went to visit my best friend from back in Scotland, she has just recently had baby no3 and I was really nervous as to how I would feel but it was totally fine. The older 2 were a total delight and the baby was an angel and I enjoyed lots of cuddles. Made me want this even more.


----------



## jo1985

Hey Josie glad u had a gd time in scotland in laws need i say more . I agree jodie and marie r my two fav nurses there and always feeling relieved wen i get seen by them . Pma is gd ill b a pg bride and no drinking for long while x


----------



## newmum

Jo love the PMA pg bride and no drinking for a long time, best way to be   x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Josie nice to hear from you   


Jo - Stimming 27th December
Leighsa - Down regulating
NM2B - Treatment planning 29th December
Ammiebabes - Treatment planning 4th January
Nessybaby - Baseline 9th January
Penelope Pitstop - Down Regulating Mid/late Jan depending on AF in Dec
Josie - TX planning March - IUI May/June
Becci - Waiting for TX 2012

xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, glad you had a nice night new mum, I am totally partied out thise who know me on ******** know what I mean!!!!!
I agree with you Jo, Jodie is lovely. I had my letter yesterday and it said the op will be in the short stay unit, it also said that I would be home the same day, last time I had the same op I was in for 2 nights, the first night I couldnt stand up straight due to the op?  , I phoned them today and said this and they said oh well are are in as a day case, so I really dont know!!!

Hope everyone is ok?
xx


----------



## binkyboo

Can you add me please Kitty?! x


----------



## jo1985

Binky gd that u phoned to check n i really hope if is day case u arent in too much pain wen u get home . 
Have had a gd day just gt bk from a play area with my friends n their kids n my god daughter busy but fun love it . Missing my kids i look after ( Im a nanny to 3 kids under 5) they went to america 8 th dec and bk Tom but wont c em till jan 3 rd missing like mad longest gone without seein them in a year .
Was thinking ladies How about a meet for all us going thro or waiting to go thro tx b nice get together as few off us now. Be a sat some where used to b once month at bridgend harvester . B gd to chat to others going thro tx. Let me know ur ideas x


----------



## Kitty71

Jo - Stimming 27th December

Leighsa - Down regulating

NM2B - Treatment planning 29th December

Ammiebabes - Treatment planning 4th January

Nessybaby - Baseline 9th January

Binky - Surgery 17th Jan - TX soon after

Penelope Pitstop - Down Regulating Mid/late Jan depending on AF in Dec

Josie - TX planning March - IUI May/June

Becci - Waiting for TX 2012

Kitty - TX January hopefully - waiting on AMH result


----------



## becci1810

hiya guys, hows everybody?
Jo- so glad ur AF arrived, and ur scan went well by the sounds of it  
Amm- sounds like ur mum is doin well, hows ur dog?
hiya to everybody else. i wont b on here for a few days now, as my laptops broken so i can only use the computer in work. JO- a meet sounds great, count me in  
i hope u all have a lovely christmas and a brill new year. 
If any of u r on ********.....feel free to add me, Becci Harris.....i will b puttin pics of my gorgeous puppy on there, when i get her  
Merry Christmas xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Becci think i ve added u hun not sure wat pic was urs . We ll sort a meet out asap c who interested and where s best to meet area wise. Have gd christmas if not on before en x


----------



## becci1810

thanks Jo, yeah u added me, i should of said, my pic is of me in the pool while on holiday, im off work from tomorrow, until 27th,so i will b back then  have a lovely christmas xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie so not many personals sorry.

JosieJo - so sorry your visit didn't go so well. Hope 2012 is your year lovely. I'm finding it really hard as you can imagine, thanks for thinking of us. Keep in touch xxx

Jo - great to hear you are on your way

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Happy Christmas. Hope those of you still waiting for your dreams manage to forget infertility and enjoy time with friends and families, even for a couple of days.

Great to see the list building up so there'll be loads of support to each other through treatment. It's such a positive thread at the moment and I'm gonna take it as my time to head back to the CRGW thread but I'll still be reading and following you all. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Mrs T. nice to hear from you, been thinking of you both. I'm being a chicken and can't quite get over to the other thread yet. 

Hopefully I'll see you over there though. I'll probably come in the new year when I have my dates.

Take care hun xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - thanks, but I'm going on the CRGW list for the New Year. See you there, when you are ready x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies sorry for late reply only been so busy last few days of work then travelled down to my mums again today with dogs in tow. charlie isnt doing to bad she a pain in the bum, still limping everywhere but trying to stop her moving to much incase she damages her right knee again with only having the crucial ligament done in that one 2 years ago. knowing my luck she will damage both and have to have wheels to pull her around pmsl.

my mums also doing well get to see her 11am-8pm on xmas day so cant wait been and got myself some clothes off her today as she hasnt been able to get us any xmas pressies with being in there i think its 4 weeks, trying to get festive now but on nearly half stone in few days cus been eating rubbish but ate a burger today at a american diner and made my tooth wobbley pmsl.

would love to meet up but i am quite shy let me know when the next meet is please ladies xxx

becci hope your alright hun cant wiat to see pics of ya puppy, hope everyones jabs are going good if your on getting very very nervous now for my attempt and still worried if they going to let me start in jan or make me wait for feb xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning!

I just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas (if you're like me you are counting down the days until its all over!!). 

Im hoping for us all to get our long awaited BFP's in 2012!!!

Love 
PP
XXXXX


----------



## newmum

Hi Everyone

Mrs T I am so sorry I missed a few pages of this thread and only now read your sad news. 

Ammie I know aht you mean about the weight and the wait   like you I hope we start in Jan and not Feb

Happy Christmas everyone and I hope you all have a good time and all our dreams come true in 2012    

Love

NM2B x x


----------



## Queenie1

just want to wish you all a merry christmas. i hope that you are all able to enjoy it and don't find is too upsetting. praying that 2012 brings lots of bfp. love to you all


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies happy christmas eve .
Looks like be loosin some off u to cmgw thread but as long as the bfp come Im sure no one wud mind wat thread we r on LOL 
Quennie lovely heat off u fav bump pic to v neat enjoy christmas b dufferent for u bth next yr . 

Have fab day tomz ladies and just think next yr we ll have bubas to celebrate with . xxx


----------



## sammy75

just wanted to wish you all a lovely xmas and happy new year and i'll be watching for all your 2012 bfp's   .


----------



## kara76

Hope everyone manages to enjoy christmas, I knows its often a painful time when going through infertility


----------



## josiejo

Merry Christmas everyone. This time next year we will be getting ready for Santa to visit our new lil uns or be pregnant.  Loads of Christmas PMA to you all xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Happy Christmas girls,

To those who got there this year enjoy your babies or bumps. To all waiting we'll get there. 

Merry Christmas

K xxx


----------



## jo1985

Happy boxing day ladies hope u ve had a lully christmas . Ours as been gd spent this sarvo with my god daughter and her siblings mad house it was but gd . Hope all had nice things . 
As for me last few days have had sum bad head aches nvr had last go but i suppose 3 wks off dr drugs gta b building up in system , Im also Gettin flushes and wake-up in the night sweatin conkers LOL but all in the name off tx as we qll have bubas next chtistmas ...Pma . 
Hope u all have gd new yr and more importantly fertile yr ahead .2012 Will b out yr xXx


----------



## binkyboo

Hope everyone has had a lovely christmas!! Off work till 3 Jan so having a chill now!!! xx


----------



## jo1985

Hey Binky Im off work till 3 rd jan to tryin to chillax but this Cold has developed and Gettin head aches from dr over 3 weeks but start stimming tonight yey x


----------



## binkyboo

Yay thats fab Jo, the headaches should soon settle now. When I am back in work I will need health kick b4 the 17th for the amount I have ate and drank this week!!! x


----------



## jo1985

binky is the 17th the op date ...? i ve been pretty gd last few days eaten chocolate but didnt buy ne in till xmas eve lol
just want headaches to go away and i can feel btr x enjoy new yr have drink for me lol xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone hope you all had a good Christmas, Im back in work Friday for a shift then off again until 3rd, been catching up with family which has been lovely. Got my two step boys with us at the moment which really made Christmas. Don't even ask why their Mum didn't want them (some woman!!)

How you feeling Jo? how's the stimming going? hope your headaches have cleared up

I have got my planning appointment tomorrow and wondering how that will go as my first planning appointment we started tx straight away so not sure what to expect and when I will start my tx, but time will tell!

NM2B x


----------



## jo1985

Nm2b Hiya. Im ok started stimming last ngt so hope now the head aches Will fade . We r down hosp Tom at 3 dp got sa as last one was not gd enough in oct so going tom. 
Gd luck for planning and hope u can start in new yr 2012 going to busy with all us ladies having tx n getting our bfp x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Hope you all had a good Christmas and wish everyone on here all the very best for the New Year, I am praying that 2012 will be the year dreams come true for all of you


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Hope you all had a lovely christmas
Wanted to ask a questions I start my suprecor injections on sunday and I got
dentist on wed will the dentist injections be ok to have while injecting suprecor?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## jo1985

Kelly I wud phone clinic or phone dentist just to check x


----------



## kara76

Kelly yep totally safe.


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Kelly,  
I'm a dental nurse hun    so yes the injections are fine.  Maybe just ask for an 'adrenelin free' one,   as this stops you feeling any palpitations that may occur (and I say may, as not everyone feels this) which is normal due to the adrenelin...as there are many diff injections we give to suit diff medications and situations. Just tell the dentist about your current tx and medications.  They should automatically check your medical health anyway before you begin your tx as this is good practice. But all injections are safe in the dental world. The injection is only in the mouth, which is local and will not affect any other part of your body.  So stop worrying, you'll be fine lovely xxx
Good luck with the tx and keep us posted! 

sending lots of     and    

hugs, Ness xxx


----------



## jo1985

hi nessy when r u starting tx hun xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

I forgot to say....Hi everyone!    

It's been a while since I've been on.  Just to update you all:
Still off work due to my RTA and whiplash.    Now having a further 3 weeks off work (woooooo hooooooo!)    a total of 5 weeks off due to my injuries. I'm ok tho, before anyone panics! just very stiff and neck/back hurts. The usual symptoms of whiplash I suppose. 
But Good News   ..... this takes me right up to my ICSI and EC on 23rd Jan, which I have planned to have 2 weeks off work with leave.  
So it's lots of rest for me, taking it easy, lot's of dvd's and a little light exercising, like a long stroll down the beach to blow the cobwebs away   and hopefully a BFP at the end of all this! Well, I can dream can't I? I'm trying to keep positive anyways xxx    

Well, I hope all of you are keeping well, had a Good Christmas and all the best for 2012. It will be our year of good things to come. 

  
Ness xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hiya Jo...
Hows you babes? I see your stimming now..hows it going? 
Eak...I'm about to start on 9th Jan. Got baseline check that day then my injections no doubt. EC scheduled for 23rd Jan and then we'll see what happens! 
let me know how it's all going for you x

ness


----------



## jo1985

Hey nessy nice to hear off u , I'm little behind as af was late 16 days off dr it took lol so Ec is about 9/01/12 Josie SD anyway as long as respond well. Started stimming last ngt 225 menopur so got scan 3 rd jan but I go back yo work that day (was ment to b my Ec date) so will have to take baby down wirh me as its only a scan . Glad to c u b going agn soon we ll all have a fab 2012 with oyr bfp. Where u from hun .?


----------



## Nessybaby

Jo, 
I'm living in Pencoed now, but my roots are from Beddau. Where you to?


----------



## jo1985

Aberdare ... ?


----------



## jo1985

Nm2b ... Just wanted to Wish u all the best for yr planning appt n hope u can get going swn x thinking off u today Xx


----------



## kellys12

thanks for your replies 
its our first time so dont really know much lol

good luck to you all


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, newmum good luck with planning, how is the stimming going jo?, yes the 17th is my lap date!! xx


----------



## jo1985

Can't believe it go to hosp for sa appt to b told its cancelled as someone ill had no phone call wen she sd we ll bk in for 2 wks time I sd I got potential Ec then she checked our records and didn't understand y he was sent for another sa as had one sept 10 one Oct 11 and bth show poor count so we know icsi only option she was as confused as us but did say she hopes wen c s us next for ec that I have more eggs as im so young LOL . I'm more annoyed as dp works ngts and I has to wake him up to go to appt wen no need . Rant over sorry x


----------



## newmum

oh Jo what a nightmare you had, hope it all works out. My husband works nights also so I totally understand your fustrations.

thanks for your thoughts binky and Jo,  the appointment went ok we had Debbie hadn't met her b4. She took our bloods and talked about options, found out that I have a low amh.. Feel annoyed that no one has mentioned this b4. Also spoke about egg donation. We ended up feeling that last time they just rushed as through and lowered medication when they shouldn't have and now this time they are giving us all options, she spoke about dhea something  else we hadn't heard off. Also about going to bristol for tx which we won't do or maybe we should. Base scan is booked for 20th febuary so now got a lot of thinking and realization  to do.

hi to everyone else 

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ladies, still following you all and good to see you all supporting each other. It looks like it will be a busy start to the year

Nm2b - Sorry to hear you have a low amh, me too, I'm 39 too. What was the result? Just wanted to give you some hope and info on DHEA - it's a supplement thought to improve egg quantity/quality. It took my egg count from 6/7 to 17/18 so for me it was definately worth taking - you have to take it for a minimum of 3 months to have an effect though so if you are considering it you will need to put your cycle back a bit. I got mine from DHEA.com. Donor eggs were suggested to me as our best chance after my third cycle but I wasn't ready to give up on my eggs yet, and even though I sadly had a biochemical, I know now I can get pregnant with my own eggs. Don't give up yet, you've still got lots of options. Feel free to pm me if you want any other info.


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T


----------



## PixTrix

Keeping an eye on you all, wishing you lots of luck and sprinkling lots of baby dust. 2012 is going to be a very special year


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies hope all ok day 4 off jabs had bad one last night needle bent wen pulled out oww bloody hurt . Well no symptoms as off yet got scan tues wud b wk off stimms en hopefully little follies growing nice by en .
Hope everyone is ok . X


----------



## Queenie1

ouch sounds painful jo. hope your jabs go better.  good luck for scan

just want to wish you all a happy new year and sending lots of  for 2012 for lots of bfp to you all.


----------



## Nessybaby

HIya Jo, 
Yes I know Aberdare...not far from Pontypridd.  up the A48 lol. Hope the needles are not too tough to administer. I hope all is going ok? Can't believe no-one phoned you about a canx. Us girls work ourselves up for tx.....to be told nothing is a bit worrying!
nm2b - hi there, Debbie is lovely, but I'm always reading peoples msg that no-one is giving out info. I've had my bloods done, but no info to say what they are like, have I got good mixture? I go in for baseline scan on the 9th. So I'll ask questions then I suppose.
Mrs.T. Glad your ok and thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## jo1985

Thinking off u all . Have fab new year hears to a fertile 2012 zzz


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Happy New Year to everyone. I hope all your dreams come true in 2012 xxx


----------



## newmum

happy new year to you all    ^Seiko^  ^hinge^ x


----------



## kellys12

Hi all Happy New Year
Im starting suprecor tonight they put me on the pill which stopped on 8th dec had a period
then finished on 20th december and for some reason i have bleeding today.I have always had
problem periods but am I still ok to start these injections now?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## binkyboo

Happy new year everyone, lets hope 2012 is all our year!! xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey all Kelly sorry don't know answer to ur question . Happy new yr to all 2012 is our year .
Afm stimming 6 day today defo got some it going on stomach is tender nvr had this last tx.Been work today as boss gone out for drinky so snuggled up with my 3 monsters showing me all their toys and watching movies lush as missed them having month off work. Went horseriding Yest yad gd day out except got soaked bk in work tues officially

Hope everyone ok with tx quiet atm on ere xxxx


----------



## kara76

Kelly it is quite normal to keep spotting until stims start and even a few days into stimms so try not to worry

Jo I remember down regging for 6 weeks and it is so many extra jabs. Almost there now 

Hiya everyone.


----------



## jo1985

Kara 6 weeks I'm a hormonal mess and its 4 wks Tuesday . Ahh Xx


----------



## newmum

Hi how is everyone? 

good luck Jo for your scan tomorrow, how's the stimming going?


sorry Kelly I am not sure, how you feeling?

I have decided to postpone my tx and give us our best chance so after some research and advice I am going to take DHEA to help my low AMH.

I am still in shock about my low AMH as I have only just found out and wish I knew earlier but being positive I know now and have decided to do something about it

NM2B x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Afternoon ladies 

hope evryone is okay well got my self worked up about it being day 5 of my period on the day i actually go for my plannign appointment because last time i was on antagonist cycle which required me to have my baseline scan at day 2-3. And guess what AF decided not to bother showing and still not here she did this last time to so fingers crossed she will decide tp come today or tomorrow.

Dogs got her op in the morning to and im scared for her even tho she is fit and healthy.
My mums doing well she now as a electric wheelchair and doing well with her physio so hopefully 9 weeks time she can come home xx

hope everyone is doing well and hopefully have some tx buddies this time round xxx


----------



## wales06

Hi all, Just hoping you all had a good christmas and new year and here's to a  productive 2012 for us all.
I'm having zolodex injections on the 3rd and 31st of jan then booked into cardiff for scan on 7 feb. Hopefully start then with injections. Grace gave me a date of 27feb but not sure if this is for stimming or ec.
I wish everyone all the best.xx


----------



## jo1985

hi ladies nice to hear off u all. ammie hopes dogs op goes ok , and glad ur mam is doing better.

nm2b stimmig is going ok feeling things tho my stomach is bloated and got pains so foping things r moving lol

wales gd luck for when u start tx. b here b4 u know it .

afm stimming still 7th injection tonight still stinging but got b done so we can hve our bfp. got scan toms think things r going on inside me lol got af type pains n quite bloated only way i can explain is that i feel like im being crushed when sittiing down xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jo1985 thanks hun good luck for scan tomorrow hope things are moving like they should


----------



## Boomania

Hey Jo, good luck with the scan tomorrow. What time is your appt. I'm there tomorrow for my baseline at 9:15. It'll be my fourth day of my period then so hoping all will be ok. Should then find out or begin down regs n stimms. 

Best wishes for 2012 to all you fellow ladies on these boards.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

boomania im there for 11 hun . cant do early ones atm as back in work and wont get the kids to school and down hosp by 9 as takes hr to get there n kids start school at 9 xxx


----------



## Boomania

I asked for an early appointment so as not to disrupt work too much, but as it now works out its my day off tomorrow! Was going to ring and see if I could get a later one, but thought at least it'll be out of the way for the day, just gonna be amongst peak time traffic and parking. Oh the joys!

Well good luck, let us know how it goes. 

Xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Ah rush hour traffic . I had appt last wk at 845 traffic wax gd but was xmas week si school out n many off work. Ahh day off well jelous off u . My first day bk in a month. Looking forward to it . Gd luck for scan x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - good luck for scan in the morning, sounds like there's lots going on!

Boo - good luck for baseline

Ammie - glad to hear your mum is on the mend and hope the dogs op goes well tomorrow

Nm2b - you know I think you are doing the right thing, waiting is awful but you'll have no regrets now 

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## jo1985

Gota question ladies .. wen I had my drugs I had the new type off menopur which is 1200 iu and lasts me 5 but I also had the old type where got mix every vial but cant remember how many water u use for mixin ..help plz I'm on 225 iu 3 vials  x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I used to use just one water for 6 vials, less to inject then just more concentrated. I think some ladies use more waters than me though


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Mrs t Xx


----------



## Boomania

Jo: maybe if I leave now I'll get there in time for my appt! It's quite overwhelming having my appt tomorrow as I've waited so long. A mixture of excitement and nerves! Xx

Mrs.Thomas: many thanks. I've read bits and pieces on biochemical but still don't understand what it means, does it mean within you or due to embryo storage etc? I know I sound thick, but was wondering like. Xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for scan Jo and yeah 1 vial of water is fine


----------



## jo1985

Boomania LOL mayb get going.girl . All will b ok hun ur bout to b excited and nervous . 
Thanks Pix x how's u n bump x


----------



## PixTrix

We are good thanks, counting down the days!


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one to say good luck to Jo,

Jo xxxx


----------



## jo1985

ah thanks jo .lovely to hear from you . gd luck with ur fet xx

pix i bet loving ur ** photos ur little girl is going to love her bedroom furniture mandp do lush furniture and lasts xx enjoy6 the rest off pregnancy buba be ere soon xxx


----------



## becci1810

Happy New Year everybody......i hope 2012 is the year for BFP's for al of us. Hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.
good luck for ur scan tomorrow JO, b keepin an eye on **  
thinkin of u tomorrow ANN when u take ur dog to the vets.and also good luck for wed, keep me updated.

im feelin abit all over the place at the min, just found out a couple of hrs ago, one of my friends (who isnt in a relationship, and isnt here or there about having children) gave birth to a lil baby girl, this afternoont5lb 5oz AND SHE DIDNT KNOW SHE WAS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  a big shock for all of us. im feelin a massive mixture of emotions......happy/sad/very jealous (bad for feelin jealous) ect

xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey becci 

dont feel bad for feeling jealous hun i think we all get like that you are bount to for a while its hard i found it hard when i first found out our friends were expecting at 12 weeks i didnt pluck up the courage to visit them until she was 36 weeks eventually visited her 2 weeks running left it for a few weeks seen her the day she was born for 5 minutes as i was poorly then went to see her the day she turned 3 weeks old and stayed with her pretty much holding her the whole time from 2pm-8pm it was crazy but when i left i felt happy that i had seen her but it plays with your mind when you leave and you have these bits runnign through your mind.

already looking into private treatment in case this one doesnt work.

will message yoou tomorrow hun xxx

good luck for tomorrow jo xxx


----------



## chally85

hi everyone
was hoping to be on the roller coaster with you all but things went a bit pair shaped with my smear, came back as CIN 3 (severe changes) so had to do all the biopsy, letz procedure nonsense and wait for my repeat smear and am now on pins waiting for results shoud be mid january.
i was told that as soon as it comes back clear i can phone and get planning straight away but im not so sure now with all i've read tonight with janet evans resigning etc and im really panicing now as it nearly 3 yrs since last cycle and i know it might sound selfish but i really dont want to wait anymore   . 
can anyone shed some light on the situation at ivf wales? should i try and book my planning appointment now and just pray my result comes back negative, or wait for the result and then book.
wow pix and queenie your pregnant, brilliant news im so over the moon for you.xxx


----------



## chally85

hi becci
its natural to feel these things and i often get the jealousy then feel guilty, i have felt like that countless times, my sister has 4 children and each of my brothers have 2 each and it doesnt hurt any less. my wonderful sisterin law even thought it was a good idea to tell me she was pregnant during my cycle and just couldn't wait to rub it in, i cant describe the emotions i was feeling then   lol. x


----------



## Boomania

Had scan this morning at a very busy and flooded Heath!

Today is day 4 of my period and scan showed my lining was now thin. I'm a little bit PCOS (the nurse reminded me!).

I start my stimms tonight (150 menopur), then got a scan booked for this Friday, then the following Tuesday depending on outcome. I really hope I get to EC this time, that would be one step up from previous. Then I triple pray there are eggs in there and Pray for my life they fertilise and then stick! Ok, so I'm jumping ahead but you know how it is, our minds run away with us!!

I hope all you girls are well today and that the rain hasn't dampened your day. Xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Well just got bk from from scan I got 9 follies left side 16mm and 7 on right 16
Mm again yey well happt last cycle was 2 follies . Gt scan Friday now at 1130 Xx 

Boom glad scan went well n ur starting welcome abourd the rollacoaster. Heath pretty flooded in it i was such a woss driving thro it LOL x


----------



## kara76

Boom welcome and glad all went well at your scan

Jo excellent news on your scan and great sizes too


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kara do much btr than last cycle . Explains y I got sone pain with all those follies they looked big on screen .


----------



## Boomania

Cheers Kara. Seems strange being back on board again. Here's hoping to success.

Glad your scan went well Jo. I was there so long I left the waiting area about 10:50am and my appt was for 9:15!!! They were very busy this morning. People were tutting and moaning! Can't be helped. Retired nurse Lorraine did my scan......yep retired! She says clinics are so busy that she's needed! 

They even mixed my meds for me in preparation! 

What size follies are they expecting? 

Glad you've had good news.

Boo. Xxxxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jo thats fabulous news with those they seem to be growing great, i have a afternoon appointment at the heath tomorrow so expecting to be there for a while xxx

before you all went to you planning appointments was yous ent any paper work to fill in or did you do it there im pretty sure on our last try we filled it in there xx

nervous of hows it going to go now as af only decided to show today so not sure if they will scan etc tomorrow and start or make me wait another month as last time they were just waiting for af to show to get me going xx


----------



## Boomania

I recall having to fill some paper work at home, that was things like consent for embryo storage etc.

Then previous appt we went through the forms and signed various things there and then. 

Boo xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie my appt Was 11 am got seen at 1115 was out by 1135 . Busy but getim seen quick . Jodie scanned me again yey like her she scanned me at every appt x 
I filled paperwork at home to had it sent out to me


----------



## becci1810

so happy for u JO, thats a great number of follicals an great sizes too  i will keep updated on here for a while as im goin on ********, im gettin really upset by the amount of friends who are announcing pregnancies/pregnant/just having babies.... im tryin to b happy for them, but its really hard at the moment,
i have been really good for a while, but the last 2 months or so, i seem to b getting soooo jealous, and i dont want to be like that, so im taking myself out of the loop.  xxx


----------



## jo1985

Becci I was like that back few months ago my friend had twins thro clomid got a four yr old to and was totally un sypathetic kept telling me she understood how I feel how when had a child already she just struggled to expand family I'm struggling to get one . I think we all go thro jelosy at some point and its only natural as we desire children soo much . Hang in there . 
Thanks I'm well chuffed with follie count explains my pains . Had to take little un I ll after with me everyone fussing over him he loves an audience and was flirting big time with jodie LOL x


----------



## josiejo

Jo, that is fantastic news, looking very good for you. You are already way ahead of your last cycle.      The lil un you look after sounds a wee star.


Becci, know that feeling very well, found it very hard on Christmas Eve with everyone posting pics of the stockings and what was left for santa and of course all the pressies. We will get there though, we will be very excitedly telling the world everything. 


Boo, on my FET and last cycle, all the paper work was filled out in clinic during planning, in fact with FET my DH hadn't signed anything until the day of transfer. Got my fingers crossed you can start nice and quick.


Not too sure what stage everyone else is at but I do hope you are all doing well. 2012 is going to be our year.


AFM, Not been posting for the last couple of weeks but have been reading. I have been a bit of a Mrs Negative Pants so felt it was best not to drag the thread down. As much as I had a nice Christmas I was a proper miserable moo and kept thinking that this time last year we were so positive about the cycle and that this Christmas would be different. 
On Boxing day my dodgy wisdom tooth started to play up so on the 28th I saw a dentist and got 2 lots of antib's for an infection. The pain has been and still is horrific and no one seems willing to help. I called the hospital and was told there was no way they could move me up the list for removal and it is 5mth just to be seen. So have had to book a private appointment but even that isn't that quick and it is going to cost over £400 but I cannot go on like this and certainly couldnt consider any treatment until it is sorted. 
So I am even further into no mans land than before as right now cannot afford to pay for HSG and have wisdom tooth removed. I am hoping appointment for NHS HSG comes through quicker than expected  but it looks like it will be at least the summer before we get going again.
Wishing you all loads of luck


----------



## wales06

Well done Jo1985 thats great. xx
Chally85 i was froze at top of list whilst i had lap on 16/11/11, called the clinic when i got home had planning appt for 21/12/11 and hopefully starting tx in feb. So fingers crossed it wont be long xx


----------



## wales06

Just thinking and don't know if anyone can help.  If they want me to start tx on the 27feb and have two zoladex inj on 3(today) and 31/1/12. These stop my periods!.  Wont i need to have a period before i start or when i start dr. So im wondering wether to not bother having the second inj as i don't want to delay the tx.  Sorry if im being thick but it's the first time.xx


----------



## jo1985

Hi wales n gd news bout tx in Feb . Can't b off any help I'm afraid don't know ne thin about zoladex .but sure someone with more knowledge i.e the wonderful kara will b along to answer ur question xx


----------



## wales06

Cheers Jo1985, im only on them for the pain but if it means delaying the tx i'll find some way to manage


----------



## newmum

Hello everyone

Good news about your scan Jo, you are doing really well

Hows the stimming going Boo and goodluck for Fridays scan

JosieJo and Beccie and everyone I guess, we are allowed to feel sad and negative, jealous etc from time to time we are only human. Sometimes it good to feel thoose emotions to enable us to move foward little step by step and continue with OUR journey's. Its such an emotional roller coaster and don't we just know it. Hows your tooth? any better JosieJo

Sorry Waleso6 I don't know the answer to your question, could you phone the clinic?

AFM I am doing ok, started to take a load of supplements with my DHEA. Going to join weight watchers tomorrow arggh!! hopefully it will take my mind of things for a while ( yeah whatever who am I trying to kid lol)

NM2B X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - great news on your follies

Nm2b - you'll be rattling like me!

Boo - glad appt went well and you are on your way

Ammie - good luck for your appt

JosieJo - sorry to hear you are suffering lovely. You poor girl. Don't worry about being a miserable moo, you are totally entiltled. I'm the same every Christmas and New Year, but you are right - 2012 will be your year

Hi everyone else


----------



## kara76

Wales are you on the zoledex for endo? I would call the nurse, they might be able to bring on a bleed but as zoladex stops your period your pretty much down regged so they might suggest that they will bring on a bleed with the use of drugs.

Josie I had a wisdom tooth removed and waited forever. Deffo worth paying hun


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Jo fab news on the follies!!Boo glad your appt went well, hello to everyone else!!
AFM well 2 weeks today I should have had my lap!, I remembered today it was 3 yrs since my last smear, Jan 2009, I am going to ring them tomorrow to see if I can arrange one without a letter!!! Never thought I would be asking for a smear, I just dont want it to delay my treatment!. Night all xx


----------



## wales06

Cheers everyone, i have just called and left a message at clinic now. Hopefully someone will get back to me.


----------



## Emma22

Hi ladies! Hope you dont mind me joining you to ask if anyone has had assisted hatching with ivf wales and what the criteria/reasons were for agreeing to do so? 

Hope 2012 makes our dreams come true!

Thanx
Em xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

well ladies this is how i feel lol been for my planning appointment today and they have decided on the long protocol this time due to my none fertilization last time i am in jodies group and she is amazing i found this time round i have more information on my cycle than before with that other women that was running it the guy now running the clinic seem very nice  but i am unsure how i feel at minute with having to down reg first before anything else i am worried anxious etc all at once on to what its going to be like how my moods are going to be and dont want to argue with hubby i know its not simple but so worried.

hope everyone else is okay 

also there is delays with the clinic due to 2 people being off long term sick so they are limited to 6 ec every week at the minute so we are going to bristol for our ec and et everything else will be at UHW tho


----------



## jo1985

Ammie I'm on Oo for same reason its not to bad jabbing for 5 weeks is the worse . I just had slot off head aches but I'm doing loads better in this cycle slow n steady body is killing me tho achy stomach not too moody but isn't it worth it yo get gd eggs at the end . u know more than me bout groups had not realised we were put into groups but soo glad its jodies she Been amazing done all my scans thought hadn't seen Marie and another nurse that I saw regular on last cycle its just nice to have seen same person at each appt .how u going to bristol did they recommend that o ur choice never heard u cud go there ...?? Best off luck Xx


----------



## newmum

Hiya

Ammie glad your planning appointment went well, I felt the same about getting more information this time round than last time, hopefully a sign of things being better there. We have also been told we could go to Bristol, going to have a look in the internet and read up about it. I can't remember the name of the team I have been put in it was a welsh name meaning star or something with Debbie, Lorraine and Lois I think. You are bound to feel nervous and anxious looks like Jo has given you some advice.

Hi Emma 22, I am also having assisted hatching due to my age and failed cycle last time, I just read about it on the internet and also got a leaflet from the clinic. Where are you with your tx?

AFM joined weight watchers today arrghh!! 

NM2B


----------



## Emma22

Thanx newmum2b. Good to know they're open to doing AH. Will need confirmation first from Arianne but hopefully they'll do it for me this time. Im down reg at moment and baseline on monday. Im on team Jodie (team calon ie heart) - debbie is team seren (ie star) but they're both fab.

Good luck!
Em xx


----------



## jo1985

Wats the deal with the teams en I was not told feel left out off the loop . Haven't heard bout going to bristol so assumin my Ec is uhw. Nm2b well done on joining ww . 
X Jo x


----------



## newmum

Jo I think the teams are to make you feel more looked after as you get your scans etc done by the same people, on my first cycyle I saw so many I lost count! seems a good idea to me more personal. Perhaps its something new this year??
I'm having my last chocolate biscuit and glass of wine today  

Emma22 good luck with your baseline Monday, yes thats right seren !!


----------



## jo1985

I agree Nm2b last cycle seen diff peering each visit now I c jodie each visit n she s fab I feel so relaxed with her . X


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Jo yeah the groups i think are pretty new i am in the cariad team which means i get seen by jodie, rachel or debbie every time i go which i think is so much better last time i seen a different person for every scan well basicaly every appointment i went to was rubbish with bristol think its a new thing again because they have 2 people off long term sick they are only allowed to do 6 ec every week which would mean i would have to have my treatment delayed until they had a rough idea of my ec date to schedule me to start my cycle but they have a deal with bristol at the moment which is allowing people who are willing to travel to go to bristol but i am undure which hospital it is in bristol.
last time my day to day guide wasnt even filled in for me, my protocol wasnt explained to me, i went home with so many questions running round my head as they were unanswered at the hosp, thanks for the info also

newmum2b well done on joining weightwatchers i joined slimming world and did good so keep up the hard work be worth it in the end (i ended up giving it up and doing it by myself all in all i have lost 7.5 stone so feel loads better within myself.

afm i hope everything goes well need my positive thinking head back that i had for my cycle last time just very worried i will go through so many weeks of injections and nothing fertilize again but also feeling more positive as last time i only had i think it was 9 follicles 6 eggs and zero fertilization so fingers crossed for bigger follicles and alot better egg count but wow i thought i ran out of space last time with injections never mind this time lmao arrrggghhh and i had a bigger belly last time omg.
jo do you have to do suprecur first and carry this on even when you start menopur.

it may take me a while to get back but i appreciate everyones help and will get back to you all eventually as i start back work tomorrow but also looks like we going to have a quiet night with the dog tonight she has stopped whining last night was a nightmare as the seation was wearing off and she was dilusional high pitched whining all night she did quieten down as soon as she was quiet i nodded off to be woken again i think triplets all waking one after another last night would of been more copeable than the high pitched whine at least you can do things for babys and they go back off for a couple of hours at a time mostly, it was constant and deafening. fingers crossed for tonight x


----------



## jo1985

Ammie yes hun u never stop taking the suprecur take it along side menopur and only stop wen take ur hsg shot before Ec . I'm with u on injecting for soo long and have no fertilization but I'm doing so much btr already slow n steady lp is. Last cycle so Marie a lot she s nice filled in guide but not even seen her around the clinic so mayb she s one who on sick. Who running clinic now en... I don't know anything LOL. 
So tired agn today bring bk at work with my 3 monsters is tirein wen had month off LOL . 
Hope everyone is ok my tummy is bloated cud nt get jeans on today LOL dp said well it b another 9 months b4 I get in them agn bless . Been having discussion on having 2 embryo s bk in we ve Always SD one but im tempted for 2 more chance but he s adament so done pro s n cons LOL Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Had a couple of weeks off so got lots of catching up to do with you all.

Jo (thanks for the pm) and well done on the follies. What a difference from last time you must be so chuffed. You have a lovely amount and looks like they've got the drug balance just right for you. Hopefully your jeans will be moth eaten by the time you fit in them again   .

Anyway hope you all had a good christmas and lets hope 2012 is a lucky year for us all.

 

k xx


----------



## jo1985

Hey kitty lovely to c u on here how r things r . Wen u start tx.? Yeah seems that way just hope they get some eggs and gd ones at that. Things so diff this cycle seems lp is gd for me slow n steady gt scan tom c how they growing .mayb get confirmation for Ec as boss needs to know for day off . X


----------



## Kitty71

My af has just arrived Jo so I'll be starting DR in 3 weeks time. I was waiting on my AMH result to know which protocol I'd be on. I'm glad I'm on LP again and haven't done a fresh cycle for a year so I'm hoping my old ovaries have had a nice rest   .

I reckon you might get your ec confirmation tomorrow. Are you planning any time off now?

xx


----------



## jo1985

Not really ain't in the kind off job to b takin time off as if I do my boss will have to to have the kids. Ill go crazy in the house just had month off work Cuz they went to America n prob done more in rhe house ill jyst rake it easy . Glad u starting agn swn b ere before u know it . Praying its ur time Xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi all,

I've moved over on to the CRGW thread for a while as I am having treatment there but I just wanted to wish those of you having treatment all the luck in the world. I have been reading your threads over the last few days and it seems that there have been some positive changes at IVF Wales. I like the idea of being in a group, seeing the same person each time, so if we arent lucky with our next cycle at least it wont be so bad going back to the clinic at the UHW.  

Josiejo, hows the tooth hun. Sorry to hear that you have to put your HSG on hold for a while. 

Jo, good luck for your scan tomorrow and impending EC. Sounds like you are doing really well.

Kitty and Ammiebabes, I think we will be cycle buddies. I am starting DR on 21st with EC pencilled in for 20th Feb.

Hope I havent missed anyone. 

xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies 

jo its a guy dr angelo his name is he seemed nice enough when i seen him in the receptionist room, 

Kitty you start a day after me so will def keep in touch if thats okay with you xx

dreading the tight trousers to be honest lol only just got down to a size 12/14 smallest i been in nearly 10 years lol xx


----------



## Kitty71

Penelope & Ammiebabes be nice to have some cycle buddies    

I'm going to post here and on CRGW although I'm a bit nervous going over to their thread. I don't know why because I know a few girls over there. I'm just so used to this one   .

My trousers are already tight due to severe pigging out over Christmas    so I'm on a major diet now. I joined a "Fat Club" at work today so hopefully I can get back on track. 

Who's going to watch Big Brother??

xx


----------



## josiejo

Jo, it is Arianna that has taken over from Janet though we never saw her even wandering around the clinic when we cycled last. Not sure if you have come across her before but she is very nice even though she didn't want me to have steroids. Best of luck with tomorrows scan.

Kitty and Penelope, glad you are both moving forward at CRGW, really wish I was joining you both but gonna be a few months before I can do so.

Kitty, sever pigging here too, but that is the fun of Christmas lol Not sure if I am going to Watch BB. dh hates it so it will depend who goes in. I can never be bother with the normal one but I am a sucker for the celeb one.
Penelope, you won't be needing to return to UHW, PMA!!!     Tooth is still sore but no where near as bad as it was, just got to keep my fingers crossed that they will take it out without me needing to go into hospital.

Ammie, glad your planning went well, just think how tight those trouser will get with your bfp!!  

Emma we had assisted hatching on our 3rd cycle and poss our 1st. We didn't the 2nd time as we only had one embryo. Not sure what the criteria is be defo ask and even if Arianna says no (no idea if she would), ask the embryologist as they are the ones that actually do it. There is a higher risk of multiple's with AH.

Newmum, well done on joining WW, we make our big kick next week, was suppose to be this week but still far too many naughty foods in the house. We have also joined the council run gym but not actually been yet, last year we spoilt ourself by going to Celtic Manor so we were very surprised when we had a look at the new gym to find it was just as lovely as the 'posh' one lol

Binky, best of luck for your lap.

Kara, how long did you have to wait to get the tooth out?

Mrs T, 2012 is so going to be your year too hun, next Christmas will be full of smiles. Do you know when you are having your FET?


----------



## kara76

Hun I waited 7 months yet wasn't in pain and if I were I would of paid

I had assisted hatching and would recommend it as an extra


----------



## Kitty71

Josie I have to say that stuffing my face was alot of fun   . I have never eaten so much cheese and chocolate in my life!!! Sorry to hear about your tooth. Wisdom teeth are such a pain. I had to have a general when I had my bottom ones out, I saw the xrays and they were literally growing sideways.

Hope you get it sorted soon, toothache is so miserable.

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow this is a busy thread now, gonna struggle to keep up!

Jo - good luck with next scan

Kitty - you come over to CRGW when you are ready Hun, and when you do I'll be there to hold your hand lol. When do you start? I haven't pigged out cos i didnt feel like eating over Xmas, but still got tight trouser syndrome too, I always put on a few lbs through treatment 

JosieJo - glad to hear that the tooth is a bit better lovely. Well done on joing the gym. I can't exercise because of my back problem so the tight trousers can only be helped by being very strict with food. Like you I'm gonna start Monday, honest! I'm gonna start FET when AF arrives, hopefully in about 2 weeks. Probably doing a natural so praying my frostie makes it and I'll be pupo soon. 

Hi to everyone else, I'm following you all


----------



## jo1985

Josie think I.ve seen arrianna once briefly grace was there Tuesday . Looking forward to scan seein how they ve grown LOL sad in I. Josie sorry to hear tooth still giving trouble hope its sorted soon. 
Pp and kitty glad ur cycling soon cmgw seems gd clinic I ll stalk u over there don't worry LOL 
WHOO HOO Mrs t ill b going agn swn hurry up af. I m so praying its ur time Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Quick question if ec is a monday wen wud et b. Never gt there before trying to work out dates gor work xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say Arianna did my ET with Grace and they were both lovely. Arianna was more stubborn than me though, wouldn't give me the steroid dose I wanted or the clexane although Jodie had promised me. 

Jo - you should be excited to see your follies, bet you are looking forward to getting your EC date. ET depends on number of embryos, usually either day 3 or day 5 if they take them blastocyst so would be Thurs or Saturday. I only took a day off for EC and one for ET last time. Thanks for your prayers, if FF prayers were anything to go by I would be having at least triplets!!!


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for scan today Jo     

Hi Mrs. T. How are you doing hun? 

xx


----------



## kellys12

Hi All
Hope everyone is ok 
I am on my 6th day of suprecur injections and getting headaches and dizziness does anyone know
if this passes after a while or not as i travel 2hrs a day for work and feel quite sicky and dizzy all of
the time.

Kelly


----------



## newmum

Hi Everyone

Wow this thread is busy

Thanks for the WW encouragements, if anyone fancies joining I made the mistake of not going on line and doing it through the Martin Lewis web site apparently you can get a month free, but hey ho! 

When you are talking about Arianna do you mean Dr D'angelo?? because she was my doctor throughout my last cycle and did my EC she seems nice enough but feel that this time round is better with the information I am getting

Jo; Not sure when your ET would be it depends on what day they decide, I think mine was three days after EC. I am sure you will be advised. How did your scan go today?

Josie: good luck with the gym. I am too lazy to join the gym I have just started walking 20 minutes every day

Kelly: hope you feel better soon, I am sure it will pass

I loved CBB last night, anyone else watching?

NM2B x


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies scan was fab jodie done it  Ec is monday she ll ring me later with time . Follies r fab left ovary got 12 smallest being 13.1 + 13.5 then the rest ranging from 17.4-23.6. Right ovary got 5 smallest being 10.4 biggest 23.1 rest range between 15-17mm lining is 13.7mm . Jodie gave me a printout off my follie sizes lol fab .picked up drugs ready for hcg shot sat night. Yey xx


----------



## kellys12

Jo thats fab news on your results and fab they gave you a print out lol


----------



## wales06

Great news Jo1985  wont be long now  will keep everything crossed for you.  Sending you lots of love.   
Jodie Called me back the other night she's great.  The zolodex is being treated as part of my dr, i got baseline scan on 7 feb and penciled in for EC on the 27 feb or 20feb if they get a cancellation.xx


----------



## Queenie1

jo thats great news glad your scan went well. all the best for trigger shot on saturday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo that's great news, good luck for trigger tomorrow and I'll be watching out for your news on Monday

Hi Kitty - Im ok I guess. Feeling better now that my FET is planned, just trying to keep busy until then


----------



## jo1985

Thanks all for ur comments I'm happy with my crop n hoping to get a few eggies Xx


----------



## newmum

great news Jo I feel excited for you x


----------



## Swans72

Jo brilliant news on your follies Hun. Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## jo1985

Wow swans 30 wks already that's flown .
Thanks all I'm excited but nervous for Ec . Mainly I'm afraid incase they don't get em all Jr zero fertilization like last time just praying I ce Been so positive but feeling strain now Xx


----------



## kara76

Jo great news and sounds like u will get some brill eggs. Last time wasn't get as your follicle number was so so low but this time will be different


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kara need a boot up bum this cycle Been so diff it will work . Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo try not to worry, you are doing so well this cycle. Don't forget to do star jumps before EC to make sure they can get them all


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Jo good luck for your trigger shot tonight xxx Wales that wont be long now. Hope everyone is ok, just counting down to lap now!, went shopping yesterday for new night shirts etc, and bought a new tv for the bedroom with combined dvd so when I am recovering I can watch my Christmas box sets!! Have a good weekend all xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Evening all,

Jo enjoy your drug free day tomorrow   . 

Hope everyone is well. 

k xxx


----------



## jo1985

Just done my last drugs trigger shot later n im all done x thanks ladies ur all wonderful x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Jo, best of luck xxx


----------



## jo1985

Thank.u Sarah . Xx hope ur gorgeous boys had lully Christmas and Omg they ll be 1 soon wow gone quick Xx


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Jo, wishing you lots of luck, everything sounds fab


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Wishing you all the best jo i have everything crossed for you!! im worried about the same hun and i think im working myself up abit as i had a failed cycle last time with zero fertilization and concerned its going to happen again i think i am gonna express my concerns with jodie when i next go in or give her a call and go through some things i think im panicing alot this time cus im not sure we will afford another cycle xx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie this is our last go cannot afford privately but I wo.t need to this is going yo work. Trigger just done so an.officially drug free LOL x try to not stress hun how many eggs last ec did u have ? Jodie fab just voice ur concerns Xx


----------



## Queenie1

jo well done on trigger jab. enjoy drug free day tomorrow and all the very best for ec. i understand excatly how you feel, as you will see from my signature the tx i did before this one was a zero fert as well and look where i am know so keep positive this cycle has gone so much better for you.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey jo sorry only just popped back on only got 6 eggs last time i need to get positive thinking its our last attempt to  just cost so much doesnt it xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jo look forward to drug free day youll probley feel lost without doing it tho xx

queenie i hadnt prepared myself for that i didnt realise things like that could happen last time now i am aware just need to prepare for it but i think until ec done i wont settle xx


----------



## kara76

Jo well done girl. All go now yippee


----------



## Queenie1

i wasn't prepared or expecting it when it happened to me, then on this go the wait for the call after ec was awful especially as it didn't come until late. i was so happy that we had fert on this go that i was crying so much dh had to take over the call. 
so just cos it has happened once doesn't mean it will happen again my tx after my zero fert i had the best fert ever. keep positive. x


----------



## claire1

Jo just wanted to pop on to wish you all the best for EC on Monday, will be thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else hope your all OK.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

im going to try my best not healthy being stressed out and thats before i start dr lol aarrrggghhh what am i gonna do jodie is going to be fed up of me this time last time i felt like i was just said right this is what protocol your on this is this injection do it until then scan this date thats it basically and i left there with about 101 question which i was made to feel like i shouldnt be asking. this time i have jodie she is great i left there with no questions at all because she told me everything i was thinking i should ask before i had chance to ask but i came home slept on it them these bit popped in my head. but looking forward to seeing her again on the 7th dont know wether to ring her before or just speak to her on the 7th. xx


----------



## kara76

Ammie try not to stress every cycle is so different.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

i will try kara i really will x


----------



## Boomania

Hey there ladies, hope you are all well on this dry day!

Haven't been able to get on here for a few days. So just grabbing a chance. It's funny how we are all wanting the same thing, yet we are all different, going through similar things, I hope for us all that our dreams and wishes come true, because by Christ we deserve it. 

Jo: good luck Girly for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. I just hope I get to EC this time! Xxx

Well as for me, I had second scan on friday, a few follies were there after 3days of menopur, though didn't think to ask about sizes etc. I was then given Citrodide injection to inject over the weekend, though the Doctor wasn't available to authorise this so had to await a phone call to let me know if I had to use it or not. Anyway, turns out I didnt have to take it as yet, but they've braught my Scan forward from tues to tomorrow (Monday), so hopefully will get more info and follicles of course, though I don't want too many!! 

Fingers crossed for us all each day. 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Good luck for tomorrow Jo1985 xxx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks ladies got mixed feelings bout tom but my family n us r taking bets on how many eggs ill have LOL lighten the mood. 
Just wana say if any off u ladies going thro tx fancy a meet there s one organised  sat 4 th Feb harvester darn .park services bridgend 1 pm x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - wanted to wish you loads of luck or tomorrow. It's good that you are in early. Will be watching out for news x


----------



## josiejo

Jo, just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow. It is understandable you are feeling a bit mixed about tomorrow after your last cycle but things have been so much better this time and no reason why it shouldn't be the same tomorrow.


Boomania, best of luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope things are moving along nicely.


Ammie, try really hard not to stress and try really hard to just go with the flow. Keep telling yourself that it will be better this time.


I would love to come to the meet up but it will all depend on if DH will bring me, we are having to go down to our caravan in Cornwall over the next month to get it ready for sale and bring all our bits and bobs back but I will try.


----------



## kara76

Jo hope all goes well tomorrow.post as soon as you can


----------



## jo1985

Thanks all feeling poo tonight my stomach is bloated n hurting n just freling pants b glad to get in there tomz Xx post ASAP after Xx


----------



## wales06

What time are in in Jo ?


----------



## wales06

Ment what time are you in lol


----------



## jo1985

915 in wales x x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

im up for the meet jo for sure and good luck for tomorrow will pop on for update have everything crossed for you i have messaged becci to see if she wants to pop along to the meet any ladies that are unable to drive there i am driving from newport so could collect on way thru (depending on if i am feeling okay from dr cus it does say can cause dizzy etc and may be unable to drive so my hub may have to drive me). we are quite shy so be prepared for us lol.


----------



## jo1985

Ammie I'm.far from shy so u ll b ok x ill let u know ASAP tomz Xx


----------



## becci1810

hiya girls, thank u for ur message ammiebabes, looking forward to meeting u, jo and everybody else who comes along. 
JO- sending u lots and lots of luck for ur scan tomorrow  i wont b on here until the evening but im looking forward to catchin up on ur posts  
AMMIEBABES- not long now hun til u start dr, i know u have mixed emotions and its easy for me to say, but try and think positive hun....2012 will b the year for us FF girls xxx
xxxxxx


----------



## becci1810

# opppps sorry JO i meant lots of luck for ur ec tomorrow, will b thinkin of u xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

yeah i know starting to get there just keep thinking positive positive lmao we will get there all of us right i am going to try and get a little bit of rest and will speak to you all soon and see the ones who are meeting on the 4th x


----------



## newmum

hi everyone

just popping by to say good luck tomorrow Jo with your ec and aimme for your scan

x


----------



## jo1985

Thanks nm2b xxx


----------



## skyblu

Good luck for tomorrow Jo, will have fingers crossed for you   
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Kitty71

Jo I reckon you're at the hospital by now, but will pop back later for your news later     

Hope everyone's good today.

xxx


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today jo. hope it goes well for you.


----------



## jo1985

10 eggs girls x


----------



## josiejo

Woop!! Well done Jo. Wishing you loads of luck for the call tomorrow xx


----------



## kara76

10eggs is brill jo well done u. Jiggy jiggy in the lab tonight


----------



## Kitty71

That's a really good amount Jo. Good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## wales06

Thats great news Jo  good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Jo, great news x


----------



## newmum

Just having a sneaky look in my lunch hour 10 eggs woop woop Jo thats fab  

x


----------



## PixTrix

yay Jo that is a wonderful number, well done you. Good luck for your call


----------



## Swans72

Well done Jo that's brilliant news.  All the best for the call tomorrow xx


----------



## kellys12

Jo thats brilliant news on your eggies 
how was the EC and how are you feeling now? 
Getting nervous now my baseline is 16th jan and EC is 30th jan.

Kelly


----------



## jo1985

Ahhh thanks all cwtched up on sofa now , dreading call tomz tho but all will b ok Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jo wow 10  eggs well done hun good luck for tomorrow have everything crossed xxxx will be checking on tomorrow.

Any more ladies want to join us on the 4th february at 1pm havrvester at sarn services bridgend for a chat and get together to talk about treatments etc etc be nice to catch up im a little shy but im sure u can all change that lol 

at the minute we have jo1985, myself, becci not surte if i have missed anyone xx


----------



## Boomania

That's amazing news Jo! Well done you. All the best of luck for further news. Gotta good feeling.  
You must be so pleased. 

I had my scan today, appt was for 10:15 so got there for 10am, I didn't get called in until 11:15! I was on edge more by then as I had to get to work which about 40mins drive from the Heath. 

Anyway, got 8 follies growing on the left and a similar amount (forgot what Jodie said!) on the right, was told I had the best womb lining of the day (even though it was only gone 11:30!), she said its not often she sees a good womb lining at that place!?

Anyway, as I'm on antagonistic protocol I now also have to inject citrodide along with menopur as of tonight until my scan on Friday. So all in all a good outcome for now, just hope the existing follies grow and that I don't  produce too many!  

How is everyone today? Xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

boom whey hey best lining off the day award goes to .... you yey !!!!!1 glad all is ok i was on antagonist last yr . long protocol this yr. hoping ur follies do some more growing for next scan.

just wana say thanks u to everyone for the posts meant soo much to me as not alot off people know bout this cycle . just hoping they r getting jiggy in the lab tonight xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - glad appt went well

Jo - loads and loads of luck for the call tomorrow. I hope it comes early because I know how nervous you'll be. Hope you aren't too sore and are resting up and being looked after x


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Mrs t they SD be between 9/12 pm . Just want gd news . How r u Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I think it was about 12.30 when they called me. I'm ok thanks Jo, just keen to get started again


----------



## jo1985

mrs t i bet u r hunny im praying that this is ur turn . xxx


----------



## becci1810

hey JO, well done on ur 10 eggs. so happy for u. good luck for ur fone call tomorrow xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies,  
Well It's been a while since I've been on here, but I thought I'd update you all.   
Today I went in for my baseline scan, all excited and actually thinking...wow, this is it, Im starting my 2 and half year long wait for tx!  
Baseline is 'thin' and looking good. 
There was some confusion with what tx I was having    ...antagonist cycle was planned but then it was then decided on short protocol due to my AMH of 4!    I was shocked to say the least as this was the 1st time I was told this! The nurse didn't seem that bothered nor explained what AMH is?!* When I asked for an explaination, she was quite suprised  I wasn't already aware I have low egg supply and wasn't informed. There was allot of decisions being made and 'I'm a bit confussed' quotes from the 2 nurses...which didn't put my trust in the whole experience today. After waiting in Pharmacy for 45 mins, I collected my huge bag of goodies and came back to the clinic to be shown how to administer the injections and action plan. Again, another nurse didn't know what tx I was suppose to be on and went out of the room  to 'question' a doctor. Anyway, my injections got changed again and finally sorted out the  stimming injections etc. Menpopur and Supreur Burselin.  
I just wanted a bit of reasurance about the low AMH 4 and praying I will have some eggs to collect on Collection Day! (and that it can work?!)      
Both myself and my DP left the clinic feeling quite 'flat', not like our 1st appt, all excited and positivity from staff at the clinic. 
I've done my injections tonight and all is fine...nothing to worry about    I was quite impressed with myself.  I'm just praying my follies will grown and produce what I have left.    
So back in on 16th for another scan....fingers crossed. I hope I will regain trust in the clinic. I shall keep you informed.

Jo....just wanted to say, well done on your ec. Brill news. keep us posted.  
All the other ladies, I promise I will come on here a bit more regular to keep myself updated with all your experiences.  

Much love and hugs,  
Ness xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hey nessy who saw u today hun as there r teams now and i found it so much better seeing same person every time and jodie been fab with me knowing wat to do etc. Glad u got ur drugs n done ur jab i was suprecur n menopur too but lp this time given ne btr results my amh us 46 LOL . I know some women that have low amh n r pg so chin.up hun Xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks Jo for the kind words. I saw 3 different nurses 1st....and finally I saw Debbie senior nurse as It was all getting a bit silly them not knowing what was going on! I just hope I still got some eggs left. I don't know what 4 means...how much supply I got in months, years etc? Oh well, it's quality not quantity. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - Sorry youre appt left you feeling flat. My AMH is not much higher than yours and I got 6 and 7 eggs on my first cycles. I don't know what it means in terms of how much time left but hopefully you'll only need one go anyway. And you are right to stay positive, it only takes one.


----------



## Queenie1

jo 10 eggs that is fantastic news well done. good luck for the call tomorrow i know how difficult the wait for it will be for you. they told me they would call between 9 and 12 and i didn't get a call until 12.10 so try not to panic if the call does come late.


----------



## newmum

hi nessybabe I was also told I had a low AMH which was news to us as this had never been mentioned before, I managed to get 2 eggs last time and one fertilized, it just takes one so try to stay positive. I am sorry to hear about all the messing around, its hard enough as it is. Well done on your injections

Boo glad you had a good scan, sounds like your doing well

good luck with your call tomorrow Jo

I'm looking forward to my weigh in Wednesday, really would love to be comfortable in my  jeans again. Going to be tough its my big 40 in a few weeks and I have got some nice nights out planned

hi everyone else

x


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Mrs. Thomas...Thanks for the reasurance. I do hope they will get some eggs. Will stay positive tho. It's nice to know you have a AMH near to mine too. I hope your well....xxxx


----------



## skyblu

Well done JO on your 10 eggies, best of luck for your call tomorrow  
Skyblu.xx


----------



## becci1810

just nipped on here quickly, to wish JO lots of luck for ur pending fone call    xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Jo good luck for today

Nessy amh doesn't nessersary mean low egg supply, it is use to guide clinics into what dose of stimms to give as it is thought that low amh means it is harder to stimmulate the ovarys hence the need for a high dose. But this test is pretty new and has a lot of floors, look at jo- high amh and first cycle for her was rubbish- my amh is 7.2 so should get a normal response yet I needed a high dose. 
Don't pay much attention to it. See it as a good thing that they are getting your dose right. What dose are you on- 375 or 450?


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for the call Jo.

Nessy I second what Kara said. Unfortunately AMH numbers are just one more thing us poor ladies get to stress about. Some clinics don't even test for it and use other markers instead and I know that includes one of the really big guns like the Lister I think. 

I've had 2 amh tests now and I had the crazy idea I could devise some sort of mathmatical algorithm to track what it will do, madness!!   

Have a good day all,

k x


----------



## jo1985

Well girlies just had the call I Got 7 embryos going in sat morning at 9 am. Sooo happy xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning ladies. xxx

Jo..Whoop Whoop!!! oh wow Im so chuffed for you! thats brilliant news. big hugs    xxxx

Kitty and Kara  - I must say, your words of wisdom have calmed me down this morning    Like you say us women have enough to worry about and there am I, stressing over the number 4 AMH    oh how silly do I feel. It was just the look on the nurse's face and when she told me in a sorryful voice....'I'm afraid your amh is 4, its very low, hummmmm, ladies of your age have low eggs' (shakes head)   ARGHHHHHHH! I just wanted to hear, we can do lots to help, so dont worry, it's very common....oh well, it's nice to hear others just like me that have this range of number.  
I'm on Menopur 450 and Suprecur (Buserelin)0.5.  Is that good strong juice      It was Debbie the senior nurse who finally sorted it out as the 1st lot of injections where all wrong, so phew, glad it was spotted and I didnt go away with the wrong meds. I just pray now.    I know its all down the quality and not quanity, so Im thinking positive about it. PMA!!!       
I just wish I had the support of my mum...she is so insensitive and uncareing about the whole situation. The remark off her yesterday after I told her about my 'low eggs' would make everyones toes curl and hurl abuse at her    so I won't even put on here what she said! No really, I won't cause you lovely ladies would be queing up at her door to give your point of view!!!! lol  So Thank you everyone for all your kind words and more to the point just being there for people like me to rant on and on like I'm doing now. 
Big Hugs, 
Ness xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay yay woo hoo! That's brilliant news Jo, you must be over the moon!


----------



## josiejo

Jo that is fantastic news, so happy for you. Are you able to have any time off after transfer? If not I hope those kiddies give you an easy couple of weeks.

Mrs T, how are you doing? AF here yet? 

Nessy, glad you have everything sorted for your cycle. I have a good AMH yet it took a high dose of menopur to get a nice good crop of eggs all of which ended up being mature too. Sorry to hear about your Mum, I really think the only people who understand are those that have been here. Thank goodness for this site!! Best of luck.

Kitty, loving your ticker, count down is on. 

Skyblu, how are things going with the adoption process?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

Jo that's brill news well done


----------



## jo1985

THANK you all shocked still she SD 7 n I just forgot anything else xhe was saying . Can I ask questions please ...  
Sat wud mean 5 day transfer does that mean embryos r gd for them to tale to blast. Will i b sedated or awake ?? Think.that's it for mo LOL Xx


----------



## kara76

Jo day 5 means they are going for blastocyst. They will check them tomorrow and wed to see cell development. U could call for updates. U won't be sedated for embryo transfer well most people aren't. U will get to see the embryo or embryos on a screen before et so take a camera


----------



## jo1985

Cool ta kara cud I.loose some between now n sat ...? Sorry sounding like dumbo but haven't Got this far before Xx


----------



## Kitty71

Jo you won't be sedated unless you usually experience any problems with speculums. ET is really just like having a smear done and is over pretty quickly with no real discomfort. It will be over before you know it and yes your embryos should be blasts on Saturday. That's a fabulous fertilization %. Well done!! Take a camera as they will show you the embryos on a tv screen just before transfer.

Nessy sorry to hear about your mom, that must be hard for you hun   

xx


----------



## kara76

On average 1 is 3 embryos make it to blastocyst. Sometimes more, sometimes less but the chance of success rise if a blast is transferred


----------



## jo1985

THANK you again. Bth in new territory here but u girls r Dan . Mayb a pg bride after all Xx


----------



## becci1810

Well done JO. so happy for u. sending u lots of hugs.xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

well done jo will be waiting on the updat saturday oh so excited good luck chick se eyou soon x


----------



## newmum

just a quickie

well done Jo

thanks for the advice on the low amh Kara

x


----------



## Queenie1

jo that is fantastic news wow 7 that is great. you should be able to call for an update on them tomorrow. great that they are going for day 5.


----------



## Boomania

Woweee Jo! That is fabaluso news. That's put a smile on my chops! Good luck for the transfer.  
I've never got to egg collection either, so I pray to god I get there this time, then there's the worry of if any eggs get  collected, then fertilised etc ryc, oh it's all one big worry and stressful ride!

Did double injection last night, next scan is Friday, so I'm hoping follies have grown but not too many!!!!!

Hope all you ladies are having a good day. I have a day off tomorrow, so hopefully just chillin'. These mess are making me so exhausted. 

Stay positive everyone (says me!!) 

Boo  xxxx


----------



## wales06

Brilliant news Jo.xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Jo - glad the ladies were around for you today to give you answers. Definately ring for updates and let us know. 

JosieJo - AF isn't due til end next week and may be delayed due to last cycle. Can't get my mind of tx at the mo, very distracted and desperate to start again


----------



## binkyboo

I know we have spoken already Jo, but well done. Fab news!!! xx


----------



## skyblu

Well done Jo 7 embryos is a good %.
Let's hope and pray you will be a pg bride. Good Luck.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks sky blue how r u hun . Xx


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies how r we all.? How do i get hold off embriologist do I ring reception first...? May ring tomz c How thry r as b day 3 unless do they phone with update.? Scared to ring incase bad news but thought thry ring if was bad. Looking forward to Sat now tho b pupo en x


----------



## kara76

Hiya hun I've tried texting a friend to get the lab number but she hasn't replied yet. You could call reception and ask to be put through or ask for the direct number. There is nothing wrong with getting an update, if anything they should of offered to call u


----------



## jo1985

K thanks Im ring in morning once kids r in school . Xx off to get monsters now Ooo love school runs ha ha x


----------



## josiejo

Hey Jo, 
Not sure what the embryology number is, maybe call the nurse number and ask for it or to be put through. If there was any bad news they would call but there isn't going to be any, they may even call you later on to let you know how they are doing. This whole treatment thing is just one worry after isn't it. 


I am getting my wisdom tooth out on Tuesday under a GA cause I am a big baby lol Gonna cost just under £500 from our treatment pot but was told yesterday that the wait time I was given was just to see the consultant, it is a further 5-6mth wait to have it out making it a year, not good when there is the start of an abscess.


One of my lovely college buddies told me last night she is 20wks pregnant and I think I may have acted a little odd, bit overly happy. It is the first time someone I see regularly and get on well with has told me since we started tx, Had a massive lump in my throat as I put on a fake smile and passed my congrats on. I am now going to have to watch with great envy as she grows a beautiful baby bump and try not to think how many weeks I would be had last tx worked. Maybe she can just pass on hand me downs and loads of advise when my next tx works - PMA!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty71

Jo I've pm'd you embryology number x it's on the bottom of the sheet they give you after EC but maybe you didn't get one.

x


----------



## Kitty71

Jodie glad to hear you're getting your tooth out. Sorry you've had to dip into your pot though.

Xx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks kitty there no number on it its just says how many I had n wen they ll ring THANK u tho xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hiya all, just thought I see how everyone is.....

Jodie - your wisdom tooth coming out will give you so much relief! trust me, I'm a dental nurse and I've had 4 out under GA. Sorry it's dug into your baby funds tho, but all will be good hun xxx
Jo- good luck with ET hunny.....brill xxx

All the best to everyone else, new and oldies...lol, not literally! 
Just an update for me....I'm on my 3rd day of injections. I got little bruises on my tummy, but it's not a big deal. Menopuer 450 and suprecur beserulin 0.5 . I have had this niggeling headache for the duration so far, it's eased today, but yesterday I had to lie down and try and sleep it off. Lots of water and milk so there's not much more I can do really. I got another scan on Monday to see how my follies are growing. As I was told I have amh of 4, low egg reserve (I was a lttle shocked as I hadn't been told this before) , I'm a little worried about monday. I just hope they grown and respond to the drugs.  Grow follies Grow! 

good luck to everyone who is stimming at the mo, EC and ET.....hugs xxx

PMA to everyone, love and hugs xxx


----------



## wales06

Just wondering if you can let me know what happen's when i go for my baseline scan so i know what to expect and if there are any questions i should ask?


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Wales06
I had my baseline scan on Monday 9th. I was called into the room and went into a cubicle. Stripped of my trousers and pants, sat on the chair they have for the scan and my dignity was covered. It all dark, and the nurse put a long probe into your vagina. It locates your womb and ovaries and the nurse checks them and the thickness of your linning of the womb. That's it! Doesn't hurt and nothing to worry about. Any questions, I'd write them down so you don't forget. If your like me, I have cotton wool brain atm....
I was then asked to collect my injections and shown how to adminster them. Was told to see them in a weeks time for another baseline scan to check growth of follicles. Hope this helps xxx 

Good Luck xx  ness


----------



## wales06

Thanks Nessybaby, I got  a couple of weeks yet but just wondered what happens.  So when do they tell you wether your egg reserve ok or high/low?


----------



## Boomania

Hey Ladies (and lads if your looking!), hope you are all well today.

Just a note to ask as I've been given no info by the nurses.....
I've been injecting 150 of Menopur 1200iu. That bottle is now empty. And the next package is Menopur 600iu, do I still need to inject this just once at 150 or what? Only if it's less than the original bottle I'm insure if I'll be on a lower dose or whether I need to inject twice? I'm just about to do my evening injections and just noticed this and wasn't told anything.aybe I should just inject 150 once alongside the cetrotide injection. Got scan on Friday at 10am. Sorry for baffling (and probably stupid) question, but this has caught me out! Duh! 

Boo. Xxxx


----------



## kara76

150 is your dose so yes u inject the same amount. The 1200 and 600 is the amount in each menopur I believe. I've never used the new type menopur but do know you should stick to stated dose unless they tell u not too.

Good luck


----------



## kara76

Josie deffo better to get the tooth sorted asap. I did have one wisdom tooth out at dentist but needed a ga to have the impacted one out. We can compare after u have had yours lol


----------



## jo1985

boom i had the new menopur as i was on higher dose i had some old type to make up the dose as 600iu wudnt make do u just keep doing ur normal dose hun . xx


----------



## Boomania

Awww thanks Girls! Just confused me a bit.....but I now realise its the amount in the vial and not the dose amount! My brain is fried lately.....must be the meds....or I'm not as bright as I thought. Anyway I discovered there was still enough for an extra dose of the 1200iu so injected that as normal then got the 600iu for tomoz night. I find the needle point of the cetrotide injection extra sharp and more painful or am I just being a wuss. Great....thick and a wuss, not much going for me is there!! Ha ha.

It's all 'appening on this page.....EC (awaiting transfer), down regging, stimming, teeth pulling!!  

Does anyone else find it daunting as soon as you turn the corner to suite 2 behind the partition and all eyes look at you as you approach the check in desk! I often glance after I sit down and wonder if any of you girls are sat there.....because I wouldn't know who you were!?  

Boo.    Xxxx


----------



## jo1985

boom i get wat u mean bout suite 2 bu u try me last wk had to take baby i look afte with me to appt imagine turning the corner to suite 2 full waiting room last wk and me there with pram and baby x


----------



## Boomania

I bet you had a few looks! Still can't be helped. Mind you there was a woman with another woman and a pushchair and a child in it when I was there last Friday. Not sure if she was a px if suite 2 or from the suite next door, as I find a lot of people sit with us not realising they should be next door. I mean there was a woman in her 70's sat near me last week, I thought they don't do miracles love!! Ha ha. 

Boo xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Boom I know can't b helped but I feel Strange. Wen I was there at lasr appt there was 2o women with prank there r ivf taking private patients agn now ...? X Hey u d know I was st clinic Igot picky up LOL


----------



## Nessybaby

Wales06 - Hiya, well my AMH 4 low eggs was a shock as it's was just said in passing my a nurse looking at my notes...there was no mention of it before to me. My DP and I were a little shocked and I had to ask a few times for a nurse to actually explain this to me. We kinda felt a bit rejected and not much communication was said to us. So please ask these questions when you go to put your mind at rest.  I'm sure all will be fine hun. It was just a very busy Monday morning!!!  xxx

Boomania - I know exactly how you feel when you see suite 2 and you turn the corner....all eye's on you!  
you just know people are looking you up and down, sussing you out, prob thinking at what stage is she at with tx? I was in on Monday morning...and the amount of people sat there! It kinda showed the busyness of the clinic (Monday morning 9am) and no wonder the 3 nurses who saw me all got confused with my tx and it was a little stressful not knowing what was going on! I got the feeling they were under staffed. 
Ha Ha, you made me laugh out loud at the 70yr old sat there! I would've been giggleing like a child if I had saw that! Awwwww bless her!  

Jo1985 - I bet there were def eye's on you hun! with a baby amd pram! ha ha, that's funny xx

I'd love to know if any of you ladies are sat in the waiting room in suite 2....... I don't want to ask people sat there, they may think I'm a right nutter plus it's patient confidentiality


----------



## jo1985

Nessy wat team r u in at clinic it may just Been one heck off busy morning but I ve found it a very positive experience this time I'm.in team heart and saw jodie at every scan she was fab n debbie n Rachel saw to me upstairs the rest off the team Been nice experience there . Hope u get to experience it too Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hahaha i feel the same sat there thinking do i actually talk to any of these on ff lol maybe we should let each other know so we dont look so silly lol. i was there last tuesday afternoon and a old couple just decided to join the other 8 couples in our side lol bless em they hadnt a clue but everyones eyes on you especially when you walk out with all your injections etc.


----------



## Nessybaby

ammiebabies 
Haaaaa I know exactly what you mean. When I was there on Monday, I had 2 huge bags of drugs/injections...and I over heard one person say.....S***, look at all that stuff she got..omg! I'm never gona do it'  as I walked out of the clinic and try and stumble past everyones legs!  
Bless her. 

Jo - I aint got a clue what team Im on? I didn't realise there was teams. I saw 3 dif nurses, then finally Debs the senior nurse came in to sort out all the confussion. I felt like crying. But I held it together. Yes, I do hope it becomes more of a pleasure. I'm really easy going and got paitence of a saint but I was getting really worried and frustrated! Let hope next Monday morning will be ok. 

I think next time Im in there, I'll wear a flower on my cardi or in my hair and maybe one of you ladies will be tempted to ask if Im on FF? dare ya   xxx


----------



## jo1985

id ask if were there lol im sooo nosy ne way. im in sat morning at 9 am for et. woo getting close now cant believe nearly there hope all is ok when phone tom as someone sd on cycle thread no news gd news x


----------



## Boomania

Perhaps we should give a double wink or hum a tune we all agree on, but saying that we would get strange looks or thrown out!! 

But it is funny, as we are all there for the same reason and yet no one speaks and it appears a miserable place! Though I did chat to a lady the other day, only to tell her to stop yawning be ause she started me off! Then we asked each other our appt times and errr that was it! Well it beats gawping at each other. Maybe we should be the suite that is known for partying whilst waiting, or all getting on and nattering. That would be a change.

Anyway, I might do a double cartwheel as an entrance to the suite on Friday, just to be different! I tend to be in my works uniform as I go for my spot then head straight to work. Do that could be a give away!

Boo. Xxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

lmao im not there for a while yet not back until 7th feb now but i need to find out which hosp i am at at bristol for ec and et as i like to be prepared on where i am going or need to go etc unless anyof you ladies have an idea i like all the ideas im sure we will come up with somehting


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies I know u r currently not at stage I am bit after advice I'm on cyclogest pesseries after Ec only been monday ngt tues wed on them they killing me is there a nack sorry for tmi back door they making me fluff or go to toilet front door making me all moist n white looking ... Can I ask clinic to change or u ladies that have used them Got any tipes plz ra Xxx


----------



## Boomania

Ive had cyclogest in the past during stimming and I agree with you that it has this effect. I just persevered I'm afraid. Not nice though. Unsure of any tips either. Maybe google "cyclogest wind problem" or similar and see if it brings up other peoples plights and maybe solutions? Good luck with them Jo! But at least we would know who you were in a waiting area, you'd be the one playing a tune trumping!! 

Boo. Xxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping on to say well done Jo on your 7 embies and good luck for Saturday. As for cyclogest, I remember the same, I think it's pretty normal. The gestone injections I had second go had less side effects but big needle in bum every day. I think I read somewhere that there are problems with supply of gestone so may not be easy to switch. 

Good luck with your wisdom tooth op Josie, hope all goes well

Thinking of you all on here, good luck to everyone xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

ladies i need advice am i or am i not allowed caffeine whilst having ivf i drink coke zero but have cut it out since monday and since monday have suffered very bad headaches and basically felt low. i thought it was best to cut out caffeine answers please lol jo i only did them for 2 days last time and i dont think there is an easy way, wind galour for a little while i think lol xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Boomania and Jo1985....    
Oh how you made me larf out loud commenting on Jo's 'fluff's' !!!! I haven't heard that word for ages...It's given me the giggles.     
Hope it's not bad for you Jo, persevere with it...name that tune in one!    xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - as one of the girls said, no news is good news. Look forward to hearing your update tomorrow. I know I rang for updates, not that they offered but I couldn't wait 5 days to find out how they were doing! As for the cyclogest I get upset stomach with them (& soggy farts as Kara would say, lol) so I put up with the discharge but it's perfectly normal. 

JosieJo - good luck for having your tooth removed, the wait would be unbearable so you are doing the right thing. Aw it's awful when you ave to put on that fake smile isnt it. I know exactly what you mean, over Xmas I'm sure my family thought I was a bit manic - overdoing the brave face because I was feeling so awful. If I only had a quid for every time I've felt left behind, we were ttc when my first niece was born and she's just about to turn 12!!! You'll get there Hun, keep your chin up. You know we are in this together x

Boo - I nearly didn't go for my NHS cycle because I hated that waiting area so much! But then I saw sense and thought the stares were worth the few grand I was saving. I was sat right next to a ff without realising when I was in for a scan and we exchanged polite smiles. When we realised afterwards it was nice to be able to put a name to the face. Dare you to o te cartwheel, lol

Nessy - I like the idea of wearing a ff symbol of some kind. It would definately brighten up that waiting area.

Ammie - I always cut out caffeine and drink only water during tx. 

Wales - is great to get advice from other ladies, I always worry if I don't know what to expect.

Hi to anyone else I've missed, it's a busy busy thread now


----------



## jo1985

Thanks girls just will perservere with bum bullets LOL 
Nessy glad made u LOL use the word fluffs as I wrk with kids used to it more nicer then farts loll
Hope u all ok Xx


----------



## jo1985

Just phoned embrology was made to feel like nucience was not expecting an answer there n then obviously a call bk but she was like have u had ur time to come in sd yes she SD well ur ok then i was no i want update on my embies et is Sat. Xhe told they v busy and will call me bk Yeah that qat i wanted Der brain !! Ooo rant over x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - don't worry about being a nuisance, hope they call you back soon


----------



## kara76

How very rude. If no news by midday I would call back! They are your embryos and they should update u


----------



## newmum

Jo I was exactally the same with the bullets!   and I am windy enough anyway lol

Hi everyone 

x


----------



## jo1985

Just had call bk I Got 4 that r top quality 2 ok ish n 1 poor but she warned me that be prepared for less on sat as lots change from now till then


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - that's great news. It's normal that they won't all make it to Saturday but that's ok, because it only takes one!


----------



## wales06

That's good news Jo at least you got 4 good ones, and it's not long to go now.xx


----------



## jo1985

If I'm honest girls was a bit deflated as she told me n she sd I cud have none by sat but they decided to go to blasts not me , just hoping the 4 stay gd and can have 1 bk in n 3 frosties but kicking my butt into positive mode for Sat not long now she SD the 4 were top quality 8 cells atm so that's positive x 
THANK u all u ve Been so fantastic Xx


----------



## Queenie1

stay positive jo i'm sure all will be fine. i had 10 eggs injected and 7 embryo's i had 2 on board and 2 frozen and the other 3 didn't make it. so i'm sure they will continue to do well. are you having one or two put back.


----------



## kara76

4 top quaility 8 cells is brill hun. Lyndon always told me he wouldn't advise going to blast without 3 good 6 to 8 cells on day 3 so your fine babe and a blast will give best chance of success in more cases.


----------



## jo1985

Thanks all feel better now . Fingers crossed .Queenie 1 prob we always sd we wud lately I wanted 2 but dp standing his ground.


----------



## Boomania

Hello one and all. Hope Thursday isn't being too bad to you?

Jo: I'm sure your quality embies will stick it out. I can imagine you feel deflated. It's another kick in the teeth being told such news, but you've got this far and them 4 lil' beauties are gearing up for you on Saturday. Every stage of our treatments are a bloody heart in mouth scenarios aren't they girls, like will I stimm? Will I OHSS, will I reach egg collection, will they find eggs, will they fertilise ? Will I get a BFP? Will the pregnancy hang on in there. All worrying times for us all at any stage of the journey. Mother nature has a lot to answer to when I meet up with her!

Well as for me I think I've over stimulated again, all through the night and today at work it's felt like I'm carrying stones in my ovaries! I had this pain and ache when I over stimulated twice before and I just feel its happened again  
I know I could be lucky and maybe all is ok, but the pain is constant and just like before. I have a scan at 10am tomoz and that'll tell me anyway. So feeling rather anxious at the moment. I hope to god I'm wrong.

Take it easy girls.

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks boom.ill have. Word with mother nature too wen meet her LOL i had lots off ovarian pain and was so painful Gettin up and down but I didnt have it hoping u don't too hun wat meds / dose u on Hope its gd news thinking off uxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jo stay positive hun i know its hard to say but im sure they will hold in there and good luck for sat as i probley wont be on now after tonight as off to visit the mum 6am in the morning xxx send ing love and hugs to you. xx


----------



## wales06

Stay positive boomania im sure we've all got everything crossed for you.  Just keep thinking happy thoughts  PMA. xx


----------



## Boomania

Jo: I'm on 150 of Menopur to stimm and a cetrotide to stop me ovulating naturally. It feels as if I'm carrying bricks, hard to describe it really. Anyway, I'm trying not to panic too much as scan tomorrow will reveal either way. Just did my injections. So wait and see. Hopefully it's nothing sinister and that it's a sign in ready, who knows. 

Wales: Thanks. Probably worrying over Nowt. So want to get to EC this time. I'm sure I'll be fine. 
Thanks girlies.  

Boo xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

boom try lots off water n protein hun hopin it not ohss n just ovaries doing their job xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

what are all you ladies doing for protein wise dont know what to take/eat/drink i am taking pregnacare at the minute but have been drinking coke zero up till my planning appointment i have gradually cut this down and now not drinking it but feel like i am not drinking enough as water is horrid and squash i get fed up of it xx


----------



## jo1985

I ate a lot meat but I like the protein diet , just drunk loads water squash which I love. De caf tea n tumps off vitamins. U can tke protein shake if wana x


----------



## wales06

I was just going to ask the same about protein, im just about managing with the water and milk.  So does squash still count then i was'nt sure


----------



## jo1985

I drink.loads off squash any how . Drinked loads off water do still now . U girlies in vitamins? X


----------



## wales06

Taking pregnacre conception got dp on the man ones too


----------



## jo1985

I took.pregnacare or santangen or centrum pregnancy watever was on offer LOL royal jelly co enzyme q 10 n vit b6  x


----------



## wales06

u must have been rattling.  they were ok to keep taking all the way through then obviouly


----------



## jo1985

Yeah hun was rattling stopeed at Ec . Take pregnacare sgn once pg x


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning ladies, 

I've hardly slept all night as I went to bed with a problem. Not sure if it's part and parcel of taking injections etc....but my have any of you ladies had a little spotting whilst taking menopur and buserelin? My tissue when wiping is a little stained by red blood but it's very faint. (sorry, TMI) Last night I felt as tho I was def ovulating as my love plums felt heavy and I just knew something was going on down there in the depts of my lady organs. I just hope this is normal and it's all working those follies to their best ripeness! ?  ! ?


----------



## kara76

Ness how many menopur jabs have u done? a little spotting can be totally normal til the menopur reqlly kicks it, I've had it a few times, its the very last bit of lining shedding


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning Kara,   

I've done 4 jabs so far of Menopur. It is very light spots but I was just thinking I've just had my AF.  
That makes sense that the last bit of the linning is shedding. 
Thank you very much! 
Playing 'Angry Birds' at 3am this morning with a glass of water wasn't much fun. I just kept thinking...on nooooo ohss is coming and my cycle will be canx!  

cheers hun xxx


----------



## kara76

Aww bless ya it can be such a worry but sound pretty normal hun so try not to worry anymore


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks Kara, What would we do with this great website and you wonderful support and help. 

brill xx I shall have an easy morning and promise not to worry


----------



## trickynic

Just popping by to say good luck for tomorrow Jo xx


----------



## Kitty71

Just popping on to wish you loads of luck tomorrow Jo       

I'm off to Ross on Wye for the weekend so will catch up with you all next week.

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

THANK u tricknic n kitty for well wishes excited and nervous. For tom Xx


----------



## Shellebell

For those that were saying about protein, here is a link to a thread on the comp/supplement board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43196.0


----------



## wales06

Cheers for that shellebell

Good luck for tomorrow Jo hope it all goes well, keep them nice and cosy    

Boomania how did your scan go this morning, hope all was well


----------



## josiejo

Jo, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. ET is the nice bit really and with it being a Saturday I imagine it will be really relaxing. Worse part for me is always waiting on the Embryologist coming to speak to you. Remember to take a camera so you can get a photo of your lovely embies on the screen.

I ate loads of chicken during my last cycle, I love water anyway so drank loads of that. During stimms I had 6 Brazil nuts every night, glass of organic milk (with a cookie or oreo lol) and Pom juice as well as all my suppliments. Although last cycle didn't work it was my best as far as egg quality is concerned as I had 11 mature eggs. I think it is Angels protocol that is worth looking at and taking it from there.


----------



## wales06

I could do with a little bit of advise on pain relief.  Im DR on prostat or what ever its called (zolodex)  have my AF this week and im in agony. i usually take ibroprofen and if that does'nt work sevradol which is morphine based.  Can i still take these or is there something else i can try?


----------



## wales06

Hey Kitty im just down the road in Monmouth


----------



## kellys12

Hi all
Jo good luck for tomorrow x

Wales 06 I would have said no as on my treatment booklet it states
take paracetamol only and if it does not work call for advice.

kelly


----------



## wales06

Paracetamol just don't touch it, just had a bath now and its eased a little. Just have to suffer wont be too long now.
I bet Jo is excited and nervous for tomorrow. I hope we manage to get that far.xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say loads and loads of luck for tomorrow Jo, I'm out all day so won't be able to post but will be checking up on you on my phone and can't wait to hear all about it xxx

Boo - hope scan went well


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Jo all the best for tomorrow!! Wales hope you feel a bit better soon. I am going to have to get back into trying to keep up with how people are doing, lost track a bit! Hope everyone who is cycling is ok, and those who are not are also ok!!!
AFM my lap is on Tuesday and starting to get a bit nervous, more so about the thought of having to come home after, as I stayed in for 2 nights last time.  Not that I want to be in hospital!!, but i suppose it will be how I am. I going to the pantomine in Cardiff tomorrow with my friend and her 5 yr old looking forward to that!! Have a nice night all xxx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks all ur support is amazing n.inspiring Xx


----------



## Queenie1

jo all the very best tomorrow. you will have the best embryo on board. will be thinking of you.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Jo good luck tomorrow hun wishing you all the bets i will be checking in tomorrow once i get back from being dragged around derby with the mother as hosp letting her go shopping for a bit tomorrow even tho we have to catch the bus as we not allowed to chuck her in the car yet with her still haveing intense physio.

wales06 i did reply to your message yesterday but not sure if you got it as i was replying from my mobile. Also i buy heat pads from asda they are £1 for a box (2) i find them great they help as i suffer lower back pain as well as bellyache with AF.think they in a purple box i wont take ibuprofen anyhow as in the instructions it does say can interfer with fertility.

thank you for the advice on protein i will probley look into more vitamins tomorrow whilst in derby with the mum if i get to go in any shops she hasnt been out for nearly 8 weeks so she may get a bit over excited.

11 days till DR


----------



## wales06

Ammiebabies i did get your message hun,  cheers for that i will get some pads tomorrow.xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

no probs hun i dont trust sending msgs off my phone cus most times they dont go through 

jo becci as asked me to wish you all the best for et tomorrow she isnt able to get on to do it herself. xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Hi ladies, hope you are all having a lovely Friday evening.....you know like getting drunk on wine, dancing like a lunatic to your favourite tunes........we wished!!!! 

Jo: good luck for tomorrow. Exciting times for you. Yet i bet your nervous too, but no need for nerves as its all gonna be fine. Will be thinking of you. Xxxx 

As for me, had a sleepless night worrying that I've over stimulated again due to the pains I had. Anyway had scan this morning (after been kept waiting 40 mins before being seen),    Jodie did the scan and she was chuffed as beans because of my follies!!! I have to inject bigger dose of menopur tonight and tomorrow night alongside with cetrotide then the final shot at 9:30pm because I'm going for EC on Monday!!!!!!! Woo hoo, I've never got this far before. I was awake worrying for nothing! Think I had 20 odd follicles, various sizes of course. 

Didnt manage a double cartwheel entry into the waiting area, but I did a backflip somersault and no one noticed! Typical.


----------



## jo1985

Ah thanks queenie Mrs t Binky , becci, boom, wales n ammie n kitty ill post ASAP after so u all know . Love to all Xxx 

Boom so happy for u knew if was just the drugs doing their thing . Whoop ec monday Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - that's great news. Pmsl at the backflip somersault !


----------



## kara76

Binky try not to worry, if you need to stay they will allow it

Jo good luck for tomorrow, remember to get your camera ready

Boom well done u but I am disappointed with the lack of cartwheels lol


----------



## jo1985

Hi girls i have 1 grade 3 BB embryo on board . So I'm officially pupo x


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations jo on being pupo.  how did you find transfer, did you get a pic. so pleased for you. rest up now and enjoy the madness of the 2ww.


----------



## newmum

congratulations Jo you are now pupo, how did it go.. I'm so pleased for you 

boo good news and hope ec goes well Monday, glad your pains where ok and it was the medicines working

aimmee have a nice visit sounds like your mum is getting better slowly, I take loads of vitamins the same as Mrs T, I rattle all day  

I'm off out today the big 40 is creeping upon me and my mates have planned a nice day for me as an early birthday surprise

lost one pound on ww  a bit disappointing but hey its off not on   try to not put it back on today

hi everyone else hope you are all ok my ff family  

nm2b x


----------



## kara76

Jo that's great news. Well done of being pupo


----------



## trickynic

Fab news Jo - congratulations for getting this far


----------



## jo1985

How do I upload photo s on ere girl s .


----------



## Queenie1

you need to go to photobucket and join its free, then you can upload your pic and copy and paste the link onto here.


----------



## jo1985

Thanks queenie how u n bump feeling


----------



## josiejo

Wooohooooo, huge congratulations on being PUPO Jo. Now you need to promise to stay sane over the coming 2 weeks. I hope you are having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## jo1985

hi josie thansk hun i am having a chillaxing weekend bk to work monday ill go crazy in the house for 2 wks. xxx


----------



## wales06

Well done Jo thats great news on being pupo (i don't know what that means  )  but im guessing its prg until pos o/come maybe.

Boo  thats fab and good luck for Monday.

My moodswings are terrible i have warned DP but i do feel sorry for him.  Got more vits today, got vit b6 and the co enz q10  so hopefully they will balance me out a bit.  Do i just take them up to EC ?

Its so exciting that things are starting to happen for everyone now


----------



## jo1985

Wales pupo is pregnant untill proven otherwise . 
I took all vits up untill Ec. Just started pregnacare bk as hosp suggested but wud av anyway Xx


----------



## Boomania

fab news Jo! Now take it easy. You must be excited.......yet nervous! Xxx

Hope all the other ladies on this fab board are fine and dandy. Yes, I'm also disappointed that I didn't do the cartwheels but might pole vault over the suite partition in future!

Got my final injections tonight. 1x 225 of Menopur, 1x of cetrotide and then the final shot at 9:30. Pin cushion ahoy! Then day off from needles tomorrow. Phew. Had a bit of a panic today (yes another one!), I forgot when I had to do the final otrivene shot has to be taken! I remembered the time but forgot what day! But realised its tonight. Bloomin' brain like jelly at the moment! 

Lots of baby dust to you Jo!

Let's hope we all get to the same stage too!

Fingers crossed to all.

Boo xxxx


----------



## Boomania

^  Ooh forgot to ask, does anyone know what sedation they give for EC  at uwh? What was EC like for you Jo? Did it hurt at all?? I'm sounding wussy I know but I've heard various stories about it hurting and women not being sedated enough etc. hopefully I'm worried over nothing.  

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Boom my first Ec I was away with fairies but was not in there long I wont lie this time I did feel something half way thro but had 17 follicles to empty the nurse SD I did cry out but then went bk sleep so was ok dont know,wat drugs they give u hun but its good spaces u out . I came around quicker this tine n was up n at it ntr to . Once u ve peed smd eaten ( take fd with u ) can go home Xx it all b k hun just think Got b done to have them bk in u to have ur baby x


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279210.0


----------



## Boomania

Thanks for info Jo. Funny how you achieve one step and worry about the next! Just did final shot injection and I bled, must've hit a vein (TMI) leaflet enclosed said avoid veins! Oops! Hopefully enough fluid gets through and does its job. I guess going in for EC so early will give me the rest of the day to recover and get home early. I'm worried if I feel pain I might get up and kick their faces in!!! I might even swear!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

hiya Girls....been a few days not being on here! It's great reading everyones updates, wow we are all so busy! 

Firstly, Fantastic News Jo1985 on EC /3 on board /ET and now PUPO!!! whoop! whoop! thats ace news. Take it easy now and I got everything crossed for you hun xxx 

Boomania...what do you mean you didn't get to do a cartwheel into the suite? but doing a back flip? now thats class!  
Brill news on 20 follies all snuggly waiting to ripen! fantastic news. Your like me, constantly worrying about every stage...it's my turn tomorrow (monday 16th) to worry about my scan after a week of stimms. I so hope my love plums have done what they are meant to do! 
So your in Monday aswell for ec then...I'm in on the morning, I'll do my back flip entrance too then  
I think you should do the 'running man' dance at the little hatch at reception....no-one can miss you then!  (I'm sure it's the meds that make us all barking mad!)   thinking of you hun, let us know the outcome xxxx    

I wanted to ask any of you wonderful ladies who have done all this, another thing I'm kinda worried about is the Trigger shot just before ec. (If I get that far) Whats it like? does it hurt? is the needle massive? and where do you stick it? 
I hope I have a better experience tomorrow in the clinic!   

baby dust to everyone... love and hugs  ness x


----------



## kara76

Boom don't worry u wouldn't of hit a vein just a small blood vessel. Good luck

Nessy trigger does sting a little but same needles as used for the suprecur and stimms


----------

